# Teleportmeister statt Flugmeister?



## Gondorylat (17. März 2010)

Hallo Community,

als ich eben mal wieder mehrere Minuten lang auf dem Flugmount von Eisenschmiede nach Booty Bay saß, kam mir die Idee für diese Umfrage. 
Das Thema ansich beschäftigt mich schon etwas länger.
Was ich gerne herausfinden möchte mit dieser Umfrage ist folgendes:

Würdet ihr zukünftig die Fortbewegungsform der "Flugrouten" ändern?

Mein Ansatz sieht dabei wie folgt aus:

In Zeiten von schnellen Flug- und Reitmounts, finde ich persönlich das Reisen über Flugpunkte per Flugmount etwas überholt, weil teilweise bei langen Strecken sehr zeitraubend. Ich meine, wenn man ehrlich ist, ist das als Anfänger noch toll wegen der neuen Landschaften, aber nach ner Zeit auf lvl80, wenn man nur eben mal schnell ne Quest erledigen möchte und dafür von A nach B reisen will und dafür aber zig Minuten opfern muss, ists manchmal schon recht nervig. Vor allem weil man ja die Landschaften schon kennt und die Flugrouten teilweise auch ziehmlich abenteuerlich sind. ;-)

Ich würde es deshalb eher begrüßen, wenn Blizzard in Zukunft das System dahingeheend ändert, dass man eben zwischen den Punkten teleportet wird. Wer trotzdem die Landschaftserlebnisse nicht missen möchte, kann ja mit seinem Persönlichen Flugmount kostenfrei die Luftrouten nehmen. Auch in Hinblick darauf, dass man mit Cataclysm wohl evtl. auch in Kalimdor und östliche Königreiche sein FM nutzen kann.

Wie denkt ihr darüber?

Grüße


----------



## hazm (17. März 2010)

dann ist die alte welt ja ganz tot wenn nichtmal mehr leute drüberfliegen!



edit: [insert random first!!!11 flame here]


----------



## Acho (17. März 2010)

Ich finde dafür das wir zahlen sollten wir uns auch die schöne Grafikpracht von WoW anschauen und wo kann mann das besser als auf nem Greifen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem kann mann in der Zeit mal Pinkeln gehen oder sich was zu futtern machen.


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (17. März 2010)

Schau während du fliegst doch einfach kurz auf Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wsx3 (17. März 2010)

ich wäre ja eh dafür das es bald nurnoch dalaran und die inis gibt, mehr braucht der wowler eh nicht.


----------



## Tikume (17. März 2010)

Klar dagegen, auch wenn man mal 2 Minuten auf nem Windreiter sitzt ist das doch auch ein Athmosphäre-Faktor.
Und die Rennerei ist im Vergleich zu z.B. Daoc in Wow ohnehin minimal.


----------



## Bremgor (17. März 2010)

Bin für beides. Aber der Teleportmeister steht einem erst zur Verfügung, wenn ein Char 80 ist. Dann muss jeder die welt mal von oben sehen, was ja keine so große Strafe ist. Wenn man es eilig hat, kann man sich teleportieren und wenn man es afk muss kann man fliegen. Andererseits werden wohl eh alle sich teleportieren lassen, da sie dann auf afkpause verzichten (und sich in die Hose machen) oder einfach sicher gehen wollen, dass sie rechtzeitig da sind. Man könnte natürlich auch machen, dass die nur in hauptstädten stehen und nur zu bestimmten Plätzen teleportieren können. Ist halt nicht in jedem Dorf ein Magier. Aber das dürfte Blizzard nicht intressieren und sowieso wird das ganze schon viel zu kompliziert.

Also: Überall einen Teleportmister hinsetzen und gut is!


----------



## Thoma89 (17. März 2010)

Lustig find ich, 
Man Klickt auf den nächstgelegenen ort, das flugmount nimmt dich mit, fliegt aber einfach 2 orte weiter mit dir, um von dort aus wieder umzudrehen zu deinem gewünschten ort.
das regt mich meistens so auf, das ich mir gleich den weg zum flug"meister" erspare und direkt zufuß laufe.
Ab lvl 80 ist das genauso bzw noch krasser. Die zeit die man mit flugmount wegen diversen umwegen un extra haltestellen brauch, hat man manuell mit Epic flugmount in den meisten fällen sogar schneller erledigt^^.


Teleportmeister etc finde ich persönlich nicht gut .. klar geht schneller aber nur weil etwas schneller ist, heißt es ja noch nicht das es auch besser ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ich denke es sollte nach wie vor, den magiern überlassen sein portale zu erschaffen. Ich wär ja schon glücklich wenn die flugmounts einfach nen schnelleren weg nehmen würden, wenn das der fall wäre, würde auch niemand mehr nach ner anderen methode fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

BESTES BEISPIEL : - Fliegt mal von der Kapelle in den Pestländern zum bollwerk in tirisfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und fragt euch mal, was genau des flugmount nochmal zwischendurch in unterstadt sucht (macht 2-3 minuten extra-unnötige flugzeit)


----------



## -Migu- (17. März 2010)

Ich wär eher dafür, dass die mal die Flugrouten überarbeiten. Ist ja schlimm, dass man einen 270° Flug um ne Stadt/Baum/Berg machen muss obwohl man einfach geradeaus fliegen könnte...


----------



## Eisenschmieder (17. März 2010)

Jeder Flug ist perfekt um kurz afk zu gehen um was anderes zu erledigen also FÜR FLUGMEISTER!


----------



## Danhino (17. März 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde wenn es weiter mit so Meinungen geht, von wegen "dauert mich zu lang" oder "is doch voll nervig" kann man aus WoW auch gleich ein Browsergame für umsonst machen.
Einfach wo man nur noch Auswahlfelder hat und alles sofort geschieht, selbst ein Hotfix kam in der Zeit, der die Latenz auf 1ms gedrückt hat, selbst wenn man ein 56k Moden hat, damit es ja nicht zu lange dauert.
Ach und wenn man statt Teleport weiterhin noch Greifenflüge für umsonst anbieten würde, ginge das Unternehmen doch iwann pleite und die Geier suchen sich Arbeit im Ausland *faceroll*.


Also ich find es echt schade, auch wenn ich selbst nicht mehr zock, aber dass der Athmosphäre-Faktor wie Tikume schon sagte einfach bei manchen so verloren geht. 
Manche sollten echt mal mehr die Kamera bewegen, was es doch für schön anzusehende Effekte gibt, obwohl die Grafik schon etwas überholt ist.


P.S.: Selbst die 13&#8364; müssten weg, weil die Überweisung ja vll. zu lange für den einen oder anderen dauert, wenn die Peons eben mal durchs Bild flitzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldman (17. März 2010)

wenn port dann nur nach dala oder schat wenn man da schon war


----------



## Jester (17. März 2010)

Es wird meiner Meinung nach eh zuviel geportet in Azeroth, da würde so eine Verschlimmbesserung nur noch weiter in die "Augen zu und durch"- Methode der meisten Spieler passen.
Und dazu ist Azeroth einfach viel zu schön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (17. März 2010)

Was für eine schwachsinnige Idee... ganz ehrlich, die WoW Landschaft macht doch neben der Story einen Großteil von dem Spiel aus, und du willst geportet werden?

Ohje.. Es reicht ja schon dass man in die Innis geportet wird, da braucht nicht noch son Müll dazukommen


----------



## CRAEF (17. März 2010)

Und mal wieder 5min Zeit gespart um 1050 EXP fürs nächste Lev zubekommen, sofern man noch twinkt??? 
Och ne, bitte, fliegen ist doch so schön. 
Erst recht im RL. 
Bin erst Donnerstag von Köln nach Berlin geflogen, mit der guten Germanwings für 29.99Euro. 
Stell dir mal das Teleporten im RL vor. 
Wo bleiben die tollen Sicherheitsanweisungen? 
[Wie gesagt Flug Köln-Berlin, Schwimmwesten unterm Sitz...muaaahhh, selbst wenn wir in den Rhein stürzen, wir werden wohl kaum untergehen.Der Rhein ist nicht der Hudson River *g*]
Das Erlebnis beim Start, während des Fluges, bei der Landung.
Das würde ich beim teleporten voll vermissen.
Wer reicht dir Getränke und kleine Snacks beim teleporten, bzw. wann?

Nee lass uns mal schön weiter fliegen und manchmal mit dem Schiff fahren.
[Warum heißt es eigentlich Schifffahrt und nicht Schiffschwimmen?, und was ist eingentlich ein "flüssiger Klostein?"]


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2010)

Ich bin mit dem Luxus Flugmeister vollends zufrieden. Ich kann mich noch an das düstere Mittelalter erinnern, sprich Classic, als es nicht gereicht hat für den Flug von den Östlichen Pestländern nach Booty Bay einfach auf den entsprechenden Punkt zu klicken und sich dann für fünf Minuten anderweitig zu beschäftigen. Neeeihein.... damals musste man jeden Streckenpunkt seperat anfliegen, landen, den dortigen Flugmeister für das nächste Stück entlohnen und weiterreisen.

Pro Flugmeister. Neumodischen Teleportschnickschnack braucht es nicht. Das verkürzt das ohnehin schon reduzierte Spiel nochmals.


----------



## Totebone (17. März 2010)

Thoma89 schrieb:


> BESTES BEISPIEL : - Fliegt mal von der Kapelle in den Pestländern zum bollwerk in tirisfall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Besorg die den Flugpunkt am Thandolübergang und schon haste das prob nich


----------



## Russelkurt (17. März 2010)

ich seh das ganze recht neutral. Porten zu bestimmten orten is ja keine schlechte idee und das mit den Flugrouten regt mich auch manchmal auf, dass der auf dem weg von a nach b über d, g und z fliegt (ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ich meine). aber da stimme ich vielen von euch zu: das komplette weglassen von flugmeistern und das porten³ wäre doch ein wenig zu viel


----------



## Xiut (17. März 2010)

Als ich noch WoW gespielt hab fand ich das Fliegen super. Nur haben mich ein paar Routen gestört die einfach unsinnig waren.
Aber einen Teleporter hab ich mir früher auch oft gewünscht. Man hätte es so regeln können, dass der Teleporter einfach viel kostet und das
fliegen wie sonst auch, höchstens 1G oder sowas.

Aber Fliegen war echt super. Besonders als ich das erste mal den Staudamm im Sumpfland gesehen habe. 
Vielleicht werden ja auch die Flugrouten angenehmer, wenn Blizzard die alte Welt überliegbar macht. Dann muss man nicht
die Bereiche umfliegen und man sieht die neue Welt.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. März 2010)

Ich bin für Flugmeister und Teleportmeister.
Dann sind die zufrieden die Azeroth bewundern wollen und die, die schnell irgendwo hinwollen.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (17. März 2010)

nur gegen einen deutlich höheren preis damit dass gold nicht weiter entwertet wird


----------



## Ilunadin (17. März 2010)

Ein gewisses Spiel mit dem Wort "Ringe" darin hat eine optimale Lösung gefunden.Zahl mehr Flugkosten und du überspringst die Flugsequenz.


----------



## benniboy (17. März 2010)

Ja 
Zepeline, Schiffe, U-Bahn, Ruhestein, Die Portale in Shat, Dala und Mages reichen nicht mehr aus, werden wir alle lauffaul und rauben WoW noch den letzten Funken eines MMORPGs.
Es gibt so viele Möglichkeit an die Ecken von Azeroth zu kommen aber nein, machen wir es wie auf den Privat Server und stellen ein NPC hin der uns überall hin portet... Die teilweisen Lange Flugwege sind perfekt dazu mal kurz was zu trinken oder kacken zu gehen...
Schlechteste Idee allerzeiten. Gz der Titel geht an dich.


----------



## Pennsylvania (17. März 2010)

nene lass das ma schön so bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2010)

Mich hat wow durch seine "freie" Welt begeistert und gefesselt und nun nach dem man sich instant von Instanz zu Instanz switchen lassen kann, kommt so eine, mit Verlaub, faule Idee. Zu dem gesamten Gehetze welches sich ingame breit gemacht hat, soll nun noch sowas kommen? Ich darf doch bitten!


----------



## Gondorylat (17. März 2010)

Puh, na ich bin ja schon froh dass sich wenigstens einige mit der Idee identifizieren können. 
Mit den bisherigen Ergebnissen und Statements hätte ich ehrlich gesagt so nicht gerechnet, obwohl sichs vom Abstimmungergebnis bisher doch einigermaßen die Waage hält ;-)

Danke auch erstmal, dass ihr sachlich und konstruktiv bleibt und das Thema nicht zuflamt!

Natürlich würde das Spiel stark an seiner ursprünglichen Atmosphäre verlieren wenn man portet aber wie schon gesagt jedem bleibt es ja selbst überlassen sein Mount zu nutzen, denn ich rede ja nicht nur von den Classic-Gebieten. Ausserdem finde ich persönlich es eben nach 5 Jahren WoW einfach etwas...sagen wir mal anstrengend...per FP zu reisen, und kenne natürlich auch die Landschaften aus dieser Perspektive...deshalb finde ich die Idee von Bremgor auch gut das viell erst für lvl80 einzuführen wegen mir auch zu einem höhren Preis UND ausserdem .... Wenns implementiert ist werden es die meisten denke ich auch nutzen...auch die die jetzt "Blasphemie" schreien ;-) wetten?!

An die die sagen "Azeroth ist sooo toll, ich flieg lieber" ... Was habt ihr davon wenn ihr während des fliegens afk, aufm Klo, am Herd oder sonstwo seid? Will mir doch keiner erzählen dass er nach 3, 4 oder 5 Jahren noch mit weit aufgerissenen Augen und sabber am Mund seinen Char beim Fliegen beobachtet und die die Landschaft bestaunt, also bitte???

Ich möchte jetzt auch keinen bekehren oder so...

@Thoma89: Genau das ist das Problem mit dem Flugpunkten. Und wenn schon die Flugrouten optimieren, wieso dann nicht auch den nächsten Schritt machen?!

@oldman: Ports in die Hauptstädte machen ja wenig Sinn da man die ja über die Portale eh schon erreicht. Ich rede von den Orten in den Questgebieten u.a.

@Ilunadin: Das könnte man sich als Vorbild nehmen z.B.


----------



## Lord Aresius (17. März 2010)

Bin für den Flugmeister und gegen Teleport.

Aber wo ich zustimme, ist das einige Flugrouten überarbeitet werden müssen. es kommen durchaus schon sehr abenteuerliche, unlogische Umwege zustande.


----------



## Neiranus (17. März 2010)

Also ich finde die Idee echt gut, das fliegen nervt nur noch!  Es ist eine reine Zeitverschwendung !


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Diese Idee ist ehrlichgesagt reiner Mist. Reisen muss doch etwas dauern, sonst wird World of Warcraft ja noch Anspruchsloser. Ausserdem ist die Landschaft viel zu schön um sie zu Ignorieren. Wenn unser lieber Schneesturm soetwas rausbringen würde, wär bei mir alles vorbei. Dann würde ich persönlich nach Amerika fliegen, die Firma verwüsten und den Entwicklern in den Arsch treten undzwar mit einem an den Schuh gebundenen Backstein. so. Meinung gesagt. Punkt aus und Ende.


----------



## Bröckchen (17. März 2010)

Ich bin gegen den Teleport. Wenn es den gäbe würde man ja gar nichts mehr von der Spielwelt mitbekommen... Das ist schon ganz gut so wie es ist. Wir sind vorher acuh ohne ausgekommen, der Ruhestein, Magier und die Portale reichen wenn es mal schnell gehen muss. Ansonsten ist so ne lurze Pause schon ganz angenehm, nr für den Fall dass man mal aufs Klo muss/ Durst hat/...


----------



## Moktheshock (17. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Luxus Flugmeister vollends zufrieden. Ich kann mich noch an das düstere Mittelalter erinnern, sprich Classic, als es nicht gereicht hat für den Flug von den Östlichen Pestländern nach Booty Bay einfach auf den entsprechenden Punkt zu klicken und sich dann für fünf Minuten anderweitig zu beschäftigen. Neeeihein.... damals musste man jeden Streckenpunkt seperat anfliegen, landen, den dortigen Flugmeister für das nächste Stück entlohnen und weiterreisen.
> 
> Pro Flugmeister. Neumodischen Teleportschnickschnack braucht es nicht. Das verkürzt das ohnehin schon reduzierte Spiel nochmals.



ach ja die gute alte zeit ohne portsteine vor den inzen^^ 

das war noch was bis alle da waren^^


----------



## Motte (17. März 2010)

Das Ganze spiel, ist mittlerweile sowieso schon so aufgebaut, das man in Rekord zeit alles hat was man Will. Wenn man nun auch noch von A nach B geportet wird, na dann loggt man sich 30 min ein und kann dann wieder off gehen weil man fertig ist. Das is ja nicht sinn der Sache.


----------



## Whizzlefizz (17. März 2010)

Ich würde mich gerne gegen 800% Aufpreis vom gepanzerten Elitegreif, mit 70% verringerter Flugzeit, durch die Lande fliegen lassen.


----------



## Drakhgard (17. März 2010)

Flugrouten überarbeiten und wesentlich kürzen. Dann sind alle zufrieden. Zeitersparnis & Atmosphäre zugleich.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. März 2010)

hauptstadtprotale sind genug gebeame.
mal ein bischen relaxen zwischendurch ist cool


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (17. März 2010)

Macht es wie auf den Funservern >.<
EInfach einen Brief auf dem jeder Ort aufgelistet ist und ihr nur noch draufdrücken müsst wo ihr hinwollt.
Und dazu eine Liste mit allen Loots wo ihr ihn Bequem raussuchen könnt und dann er in Briefkasten kommt 
zu dem ihr nichtmal laufen müsst weil ihr euch ja porten könnt.

*ironie off*

Was wollt ihr noch bekommen? 
Wenn ihr weiter so macht ist es wie ein Browser Game,
dann drückt man auf die Q in 10mins ist diese fertig und Raids halt 1Stunde oder 2Stunden
und bekommt dann den Loot.

Nei, nei, nei da krieg ich Bluthochdruck der Superlative.

Sie sollen vll mal das mit der Flugroute ändern das sie nicht so Umwege machen aber nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (17. März 2010)

Warum nicht einfach die entsprechende Region aus einem Dropdown-Menü im Interface wählen. Ich mein, wenn wir das Open-World-Feeling schon zerstören, dann doch wenigstens richtig...


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (17. März 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach die entsprechende Region aus einem Dropdown-Menü im Interface wählen. Ich mein, wenn wir das Open-World-Feeling schon zerstören, dann doch wenigstens richtig...



Ja ok ist sogar noch besser wie mein Vorschlag. 
=D=D=D


----------



## Crystania (17. März 2010)

Bin dafür, dass man die Flugrouten mal überarbeitet (was ja denk ich eh mit Cataclysm passiert wird) anstatt nur noch dämlich durch die Gegend zu teleporten. Käme ein wenig blöd, wenn auf einmal in so nem Orclager ein Magier stehen würde.. da die ja so viel im Brachland verloren haben.


----------



## Drazmodaan (17. März 2010)

naja, trotz dem ganzen geflame spricht die Abstimmung bisher doch für sich. Nicht dass ich dafür wäre - mir ist die Flugzeit immer recht, falls ich mal fliege. Dann geh ich was zu trinken holen oder aufs Klo oder oder oder....passte bisher - mich wunderts allerdings, dass so wenig/null Pro-Comments kommen - wo doch die Abstimmung so "ausgegelichen " ist..


----------



## BlizzLord (18. März 2010)

Nach dem gefühlten 1000'ten Flug ist die angebliche Grafikpracht keine pracht mehr.
Und es gibt auch mal Flugzeiten von 4-8 Minuten was ziemlich nervig ist.


----------



## Super PePe (18. März 2010)

Also ich sag zu meiner Frau auch immer: Fünf Jahre sind einfach zuviel, schau dich an, es wird Zeit was zu tun! Und mal ehrlich wer 2 mal mit der GLeichen pennt usw
Und wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Es nervt einfach 5min auf einen Tank zu warten, es wird Zeit mal hier ein paar Bots einzuführen oder ne lieber gleich loot per kreditkarte dann erübrigt sich das sinnlose Herumgerennen und die ewigen "der Tank ist doof" Diskussionen, sollen die ewigen Gestrigen doch ihren freeworldserver bekommen und der Rest kommt mit mir auf den PVE instant RAid server (Spart urst die Kohle da es nur ein Dalaran mit 2 AHs 2 Banken gibt und 30 Raidportale und gut ist.

YES i can!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Oh nein. Bitte nicht. <.<

Schlechte, schlechte, schlechte, schlechte, schlechte Idee!


----------



## Aremetis (18. März 2010)

Also ich finde es sollte so bleiben wie es ist - aber Mages sollten nicht nur in die paar Städte sich teleportieren können, sondern zu jedem Flugpunkt und der Cast "teleportieren" sollte ein Intant werden. :-) 
Blinken sollte in alle Richtungen gehen - also auch nach oben und unten.
Ich will mit meiner Mage ein Jumper sein^^


----------



## Grushdak (18. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Neeeihein.... damals musste man jeden Streckenpunkt seperat anfliegen, landen, den dortigen Flugmeister für das nächste Stück entlohnen und weiterreisen.



Oh ja, wenn ich daran zurückdenke ...
dann ist der heutige Reiseservice schon absoluter Luxus.

Und so paar quasi Portlines gibt es ja schon.

Von daher bin ich ganz klar gegen zusätzliche Teleportmeister bzw. Only Teleportmeister.


----------



## Yveri1985 (18. März 2010)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Also ich finde es sollte so bleiben wie es ist - aber Mages sollten nicht nur in die paar Städte sich teleportieren können, sondern zu jedem Flugpunkt und der Cast "teleportieren" sollte ein Intant werden. :-)
> Blinken sollte in alle Richtungen gehen - also auch nach oben und unten.
> Ich will mit meiner Mage ein Jumper sein^^



das waer kewl mitm blinzeln , allerdings ganz ehrlich , man wird heutzutage schon zu gebombt wegen dalran/shatt portalen, und als magier muss ich ablehnen auch nur daran zu denken ´noch portale fuer crossroads,ratschet,camp taurajo usw usw einzufuehren <.<


----------



## Darkdamien (18. März 2010)

ich brauch auch keine portale, aber eine überarbeitung der ein oder anderen flugroute fände ich doch ganz gut und angebracht ^^


----------



## Snatchel (18. März 2010)

Jung, wenn dir dat zu lang dauert dann spiel Tetris!


----------



## MayoAmok (18. März 2010)

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre vielleicht, dass jede Hauptstadt per Portal von jeder anderen Hauptstadt aus erreichbar ist. 
Also dass überall so ein Portalraum wie in Dalaran ist. 

Die Portale kann man dann vielleicht nur mit einem Cooldown von 10-15 Minuten benutzen. 

Aufs Land gehts aber nur per Geier. 

Und nach Shattrat und Dalaran gehts natürlich nur mit entsprechendem Level. 

Dazu die Idde ausbauen, dass einen Magier überall hin teleportieren können, damit die auch weiterhin einen Job haben neben der Bäckerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milkoh (18. März 2010)

Ich bin für beibehaltung der Flugmeister. Ich weiss noch wie stolz ich Pre BC war, endlich alle in den Oestlichen Königreichen gefunden zu haben. 
Ausserdem ist es eben perfekt um noch mal eben aufs Klo zu gehen etc. 

Des Weiteren: so oft hat der heutige 80er eh keine Flüge mehr. Zu den Inis und Raids kann man sich porten lassen, bzw. wird per Dungeonfinder geportet. Epic Flugmounts regeln den Nah- und Intercity Verkehr. etc. 
Ich habe dennoch Pro Portale angekreuzt, weil ich es prima fände wenn in den Hauptstädten ein Portal nach Dalaran oder/und Shattrath wäre. 

Erreichbar aber von mir aus nur, nachdem man den Erfolg Entdecker und ein Siegel den Meister der Lehren erreicht hat. Magier wären von Portanfragen nicht mehr genevert, und man hätte einen einfachen Weg. Storytechnisch würde es ja auch passen. (Überall hin kann man von Dalarn teleportieren, aber für den schnellen Nachschub machen sie dann keine Rückehr Portale? 

Obwohl so richtig jucken tut es mich auch nicht mehr seit ich den Argentum Wappenrock habe, habe ich auch für nen Ruhestein CD noch einen weiteren Port. 

Milkoh


----------



## Porthos (18. März 2010)

vieleicht ne Mischung aus beiden , jeder kann wählen was er will , Port oder Flugmount.

für bestimmte Strecken ist ein Port sicher sinnvoll , zb. Darnassus nach Tanaris fliegst ne Std.

nach über 5 Jahren WoW bringt es mir auch nix mehr die Landschaft anzuschauen ,kenne ich mittlerweile auswending.

und ehrlich obwohl ich alle Flugpunkte habe ,bekomme ich öfter mal ne Krise, wenn ich sehe wie Blizz es immer wieder schafft Umwege zufliegen .


----------



## spacekeks007 (18. März 2010)

Naja portalmeister hinstellen dann is die welt noch toter und man bekommt überhaupt nix mehr mit die flugmeister sind schon ganz ok, man könnte evtl die flugtiere etwas flotter machen wie normale flugmounts.

würde für mich dann im neuen addon sinn machen da man dann auch mal lieber mit dem fluglmeister grössere strecken zurücklegt als mit dem flugtier in azeroth.


----------



## Cold Play (18. März 2010)

also das porten das war das was mich mit am meisten in WAR gestört hat da die welt einen dadurch sehr begrenzt vorkam (jedenfalls bei mir)

wenn ich mich entscheiden dürfte würde ich immer den flugmeister nehmen


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (18. März 2010)

Man muss fairerweise zugeben, das manche Flugrouten echt blöd sind. Aber das Problem wird sich eh bald erledigen, wenn mit Cata überall Flugmounts nutzbar sind. Wann Twinks oder Neueinsteiger dann fliegen lernen können, weiss ich allderings nicht. Gibt es dazu schon Infos?
Aber die müssten sonst sowieso erstmal laufen bzw. reiten, um die Flugpunkte freizuschalten.


----------



## Chelrid (18. März 2010)

also ich nutze die Flugpunkte derzeit nur für lange strecken, ansonsten fliege ich, da wo es bisher geht, mit meinem eigenem piepmatz. da kann man nebenbei noch erze oder kräuter sammeln, da man ja jederzeit absteigen kann.


----------



## Xendarox (18. März 2010)

PRO Flugmeister!
Da man ab Cata ja eh mit dem Flugmount über Azeroth düsen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wems mit dem Flugmeister zu lahm ist nimmt sein Fulgmount oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Teleport, nö danke!


----------



## BlackSun84 (18. März 2010)

Ich bin zwiegespalten. Auf der einen Seite gibt es ab Cata eh eigene, schnelle Flugmounts, außerdem hat das Fliegen doch eine andere Wirkung mit der großen Welt, andererseits gehe auch ich eim Fliegen immer ins Internet und surfe, weil ich die Flugrouten schon oft genug bewundert habe. Aber erstmal Cata abwarten, dann rast man mit 310% durch die alte Welt auf direktem Wege.


----------



## ProtKenny (18. März 2010)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Ein gewisses Spiel mit dem Wort "Ringe" darin hat eine optimale Lösung gefunden.Zahl mehr Flugkosten und du überspringst die Flugsequenz.




Ja, so was in der Art könnt ich mir auch vorstellen. Vielleicht auch die Option, ab mehr als 3 Flugabschnitten welche zu überspringen.

Oder aber nur an ganz bestimmten Gnomen/Goblin-Punkten Transporter für diverse "Abkürzungen" (Tanaris, Winterquell, Schlingendorntal z


----------



## DirtyLick (18. März 2010)

Schnell schnell schnell. gogogo. Keine Zeit! Epixe!!!...................

Herrgott noch mal.


----------



## Milkoh (18. März 2010)

Aber wo hier einige gerade sagen Darnassus-Tanaris 1h, oder Porter zu bestimmten Punkten? 


Aber das gibt es doch alles schon. Es gibt Gnomenporter nach: Tanaris, Winterquell, Schergrath (hab ich noch einen Vergessen) ? 
Von Darnassus nach Tanaris braucht man auch keine Minute (Ruhestein in Dalaran und ohne CD vorausgesetzt) 

Selbst der Weg von einer Hauptstadt, nach Shatt ist ja mittlerweile drastisch kurz (das längste ist ja der Flug über die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel bis Shatt) 

Wirklich längere Phasen hat man doch eigentlich nur bis man seinen Stein in Dalaran setzen kann. sprich in der Levelphase. Da aber die Questen ja mittlerweile ab BC eh recht gut organisiert sind, fliegt man da auch nicht sehr lange mit dem Greifenmeister.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. März 2010)

Ich bin eher dafür die Flugmeister abzuschaffen. Selber Reiten oder Fliegen Reicht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (18. März 2010)

gelegentlich wärs schon praktisch... aber ich zb verteife mich oft so ins spiel dass mir die flugpausen grad gelegen kommen um mal fix auf toilette zu gehen oder ähnliches... also die flüge sind schon praktisch...


----------



## Thrainan (18. März 2010)

Also schon so geht bei WoW langsam das Gefühl für eine offene Welt verloren. Und das war immer ein große Pluspunkt gegenüber einigen anderen, auch guten, MMO's.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. März 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> gelegentlich wärs schon praktisch... aber ich zb verteife mich oft so ins spiel dass mir die flugpausen grad gelegen kommen um mal fix auf toilette zu gehen oder ähnliches... also die flüge sind schon praktisch...


Also wenn sowas als Argument für Flugpausen gebracht wird, dann kann ich mir nur an den Kopf fassen.
Ich dachte man hat als frei denkender Mensch genug Eigenwille soetwas zu machen, ohne dass das Spiel eine Zwangspause fordert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber zum Thema: Ich persönlich bin noch ein bisschen zwiegespalten bezüglich dieses Themas. Ich sehe die eine Seite, dass bei wegfallenden Flugrouten das Flair verloren geht und Portalfunktionen die zuvor nur bestimmten Klassen und Berufen vorbehalten waren eigentlich unnötig werden. Und wenn es noch Open-PvP geben sollte in WoW, fehlt hier die Zwangspause um bis an den entsprechenden Ort zu kommen. Mit Teleportern könnte man sofort ganze Gilden instant an einen bestimmten Ort beamen und somit Kämpfe entscheidend beeinflussen. Aber gut, Open-PvP ist eh tot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der anderen Seite (mal vom Praktischen her gesehen), würde ich Teleportmeister wirklich begrüssen (zumindest nach der Level-Phase). Denn man kennt wirklich schon jegliche Flugroute mit 80 auswendig. Die Grafik und die Landschaft beeindruckt wirklich keinen mehr zu diesem Zeitpunkt und ich denke jeder macht sowieso etwas anderes während dem Flug anstatt in WoW zu bleiben (im Internet surfen, Raucherpause, etc.). Von daher sehe ich es zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur noch als Zeitschindung. Denn einen spielerischen Nachteil ergibt der Flug an sich ja nicht (ausser eben, dass man ein paar Minuten später am gewünschten Ort ankommt.).

Wenn Blizz hier eine Zwischenlösung finden würde, wäre ich persönlich wahrscheinlich nicht abgeneigt.
Ich meine, die Leute beschweren sich immer nur, aber trotzdem verwenden die meisten dann trotzdem die Neuerungen. Der Dungeonbrowser mit automatischem Port in die Ini beispielsweise. Viele beschweren sich erst darüber, aber benutzen es nun ja doch. Ich hab mich langsam damit abgefunden und empfinde es momentan eigentlich auch nicht mehr so schlimm.


----------



## Flana (18. März 2010)

Ich finde, die Flugmeister dürfen nich abgeschafft werden. Das hat ein Rollenspiel halt so an sich, das man durch die Welt reist, und wenn es dauert dann dauert es halt. Es würde ein großes Stück Spielatmosphäre verloren gehen...


----------



## thsme (18. März 2010)

Neiranus schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Idee echt gut, das fliegen nervt nur noch! Es ist eine reine Zeitverschwendung !



/sign

Diese Idee ist super für alle die nicht 24/7 davor hängen und noch Dinge außerhalb dieses Spiels zu erledigen haben.
So kommen auch diese auf ihre Kosten.

Ich wäre aber für beides zu gleichen Kosten. Keiner sollte bestraft werden, weil er nunmal wenig Zeit hat und das Portal statt des Fm wählt.

Die Leute die den Fm wählen tun dies aus freiem Willen. Das es zusätzlich die Option des Portals gibt soll diese doch gar nicht stören, denn dadurch ist die Landschaft nicht minder schön und es ändert ja nichts an der Sache das die sich die Landschaft trotzdem angucken können.

Jeder so wie er es haben will. Es kommt so keiner zu kurz =)


----------



## WackoJacko (18. März 2010)

das hört sich doch glatt nach private server an.

So kenn ich es zumindest aus meiner früheren P-Server zeit^^


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (18. März 2010)

Also... wenn man jetzt Teleporter einführen würde, würde das die Gogogogo-Mentalität noch weiter fördern. Und sowas geht mir in Instanzen einfach mächtig auf den Sack. Die Spieler sollten auch mal wieder etwas mehr in Geduld geübt werden. Von daher würde ich es bevorzugen, wenn weiterhin die Greifen einen an den gewünschten Ort fliegen. Aber wenn man auf den alten Kontinenten bald selber fliegen kann, dann wird man die Greifenmeister wohl sowieso kaum in Anspruch nehmen. Es sei denn, man ist zu faul sein Ziel selbst anzupeilen und dorthin zu fliegen ^^ . So ein Flug per Greifenmeister ist immer mal 'ne gute Gelegenheit kurz afk zu gehen um sich mal was zu trinken zu holen oder mal die sanitären Anlagen aufzusuchen ^^ .


----------



## youngceaser (18. März 2010)

130 Stimmen für Ich würde beides benutzten ist ja mehr als gelogen als ob irgendjemand 15 min fliegen würde wenn er in wenigen sekunden da sein würde


----------



## Regine55 (18. März 2010)

youngceaser schrieb:


> 130 Stimmen für Ich würde beides benutzten ist ja mehr als gelogen als ob irgendjemand 15 min fliegen würde wenn er in wenigen sekunden da sein würde




/sign

wenn man wirklich die Auswahl hat warum sollte man das nehmen welches sinnlos mehr Zeit beansprucht?


----------



## Manitu2007 (18. März 2010)

Das ist eine Dumme Idee, wieso nicht gleich in jeder Hauptstadt und in den Dörfern ein "Stargate" und man muss nur die entsprechende "Toradresse" anwählen dann ist man im anderen gebiet und wenn man zu nah am Ereignishorizont ist dann..naja macht halt aua...Ups war wohl aus nem Anderen MMO geholt.

Mal ehrlich Die GReifenmeister sind sone Art Air Line, du kannst ja im RL auch net sagen Flugzeuge dauern zu lange ich BEam mich einfach mal nach Sydney weil mir die 12h flug zu lange dauern. Piloten und Flugbegleiter/inen währen Arbeitslos und die Lufthansa und co könnten dicht machen. Ganz zu schweigen von der Deutschen Bahn und den ÖPNV der einzelnen Städte auf unserer Welt. Nein soll so beliben wie es ist.

was geändert werden kann ist wenn man von a nach c fliegt nicht jeden Baum 4 mal umfliegt und der Greif nen umweg von gefühlten 10 KM macht ansonsten könnte man die Kilometerpaurschale einführen. Pro KM gibts 50 Silberlinge (rückwirkend seit Classic versteht sich)

mfg


----------



## Nivbeth (18. März 2010)

Hi erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich persönlich finde, dass Blizzard es uns ja bereits recht bequem gemacht hat.. In Dalaran stehen bereits einige Portale, die uns das weite Fliegen erleichtern! Bestes Beispiel: Tanaris - Höhlen der Zeit. 

Genauso die Portale in die Scherbenwelt, die man bei jedem Portallehrer in den Hauptstädten finden kann :-) (Die ich persönlich auch nutze, um langes Fliegen zu vermeiden) 
Von daher sind die kleinen Flugstrecken von 2 Minuten ganz nett, um Diverses zu erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Teleportmeister wären meiner Meinung nach überflüssig. Und es wurde ja bereits erwähnt - wo bliebe da die Atmosphäre beim Fliegen? *Daumen hoch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (18. März 2010)

man solle alle Flugrouten die es gibt mal überarbeiten, kann nicht sein das wenn ich vom Turnierplatz nach Dala fliege einmal komplett rum fliegen muss um diese Stadt. 

Es sollten direkt flüge geben von dem punkt wo der Greifenmeister steht, zu jedem beliebigen punkt der einen G.-Meister hat. Dabei keine umwege oder das ich über 1 oder mehrere Flugpunkte hinweg muss.

Des weiteren sollten alle GreifenFlugMobs die gleich Geschwindigkeit haben. die können es ja anpassen auf 320 % oder 310%
Bin schneller von Dala ins Becken geflogen als wenn ich von dort wieder zurück fliegen möchte.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (18. März 2010)

thsme schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Diese Idee ist super für alle die nicht 24/7 davor hängen und noch Dinge außerhalb dieses Spiels zu erledigen haben.
> So kommen auch diese auf ihre Kosten.



Schon lustig die heutigen Spieler. Machen drei Instanzen am Stück, Marken, Marken, Marken und man will ja bloß kein Daily verpassen, aber Zeit um hinzufliegen haben sie dann nicht mehr...

Ne Jungs. _Wenn_, bzw. _falls_ man eine offene, persistente Spielwelt haben will, dann müssen Entfernungen Relevanz haben. Und die Haltung "Wers nicht will brauchs ja nicht nutzen", die in einem MMO sowieso fehl am Platz ist, hilft hier auch nicht weiter. Denn das Vorhandensein einer Sache , macht die Nutzung notwendig, sobald sie Vorteile bietet, und das wäre gegeben. Es gibt Spiele, da funktioniert Instant-Traveling gut oder ist sogar notwendig wie z.B. Guild Wars. Jedoch gibts da auch kein Open PvP, keine Städteraids, und die Welt ist auch so schlauchartig aufbgebaut, dass Reisen zu Fuß nicht praktikabel ist.

In das, session-basierte, durchinstanzierte, Dropdownmenü-gesteuerte Massively Singleplayer Game, zu dem WoW im Laufe der Zeit degeneriert ist, würde das aber im Grunde auch wieder passen. Drum sage ich voraus, dass zwar nicht die Flugmeister verschwinden, aber früher oder später, dank einer Vielzahl neuer Teleporter überflüssig werden. Schon heute kann man sich ja von Stormwind in die verwüsteten Lande schicken lassen, was nun wirklich kein langer Flug war...


----------



## Plüschy (18. März 2010)

Ich finde es sollte beides möglich sein, so das jeder frei wählen kann


----------



## tempusgolem (18. März 2010)

Also, die ersten Male fand ich das ja ganz toll mit dem Flugmeister zu fliegen. Aber irgendwann nervt es einfach nur noch, die Zeit, die dabei verloren geht ist echt nervig. 

Ich spiele nebenbei noch Guildwars, da gibt es das Teleportsystem zu jedem Außenposten oder zu jeder Stadt, wenn man einmal dort war kann man über die Karte hinreisen. Da habe ich bislang keinen jammern hören, dass
das zu einfach und zu schnell wäre.

Ich sehe da kein Problem drin. Ich bin zur Zeit am Meister der Lehren und alleine die Zeit die man verschwendet auf dem Flugmeistermount ist echt zum K...


----------



## Super PePe (18. März 2010)

Zeit kann nicht verloren gehen - man kann auch keine Zeit gewinnen

nur mal so am Rande


----------



## Chupapakra (18. März 2010)

Als PvP Spieler bin ich klar dagegen. Man fühlt sich in den alten Kontinenten außerhalb von den Städten(obwohl die meisten eh in Dalaran rumhängen) wie ein Baum in der Wüste. Open PvP ist so schon schwer möglich. 

Außerdem!!! wäre das nicht sehr klug von Blizzard die alten Kontinente neu zu gestalten und dann noch gleichzeitig Teleporter neben den Flugmeistern einzubauen. Da könnten sie sich die Arbeit gleich sparen... 

@ 76 tempusgolem:
Also ne, wenn ich sowas schon wieder lese >.< Wieso machst du Meister der Lehren wenn es dir keinen Spaß macht?! Lass es doch einfach sein, es zwingt dich ja keiner dazu..... und komm mir nicht mit dem Erfolg O_o


----------



## Topfkopf (18. März 2010)

also ich wäre ja für folgendes: Man gibt im charakterbildschirm ein in welche Raids und inis man gehen möchte, loggt sich ein und befindet sich sofort mit Full T465 in den Wunschraids. Wenn keine mitspieler da sind geht man halt mit lvl 255 Elite Bots, geht eh schneller. Obwohl, man kann ja auch einfach /kill eingeben um die Bosse direkt zu töten, und wenns ganz schnell gehen muss, zwischen 2 atemzügen, einfach /killall. Man bekommt sofort einen Char jeder klasse auf lvl 80, dieses ganze gelevele fand ich eh schon immer viel zu langwierig. Und goldfarmen? Nein, man kann per Comand genug Gold spawnen wie man braucht um was zu kau...achne warte mal, das kaufen könnte ja 1-2 sekunden verschwenden in denen ich etwas Weltbewegendes tun könnte, also spawnen wir uns alle Items direkt per Command. So wäre wow echt toll, nich mehr so lahmarschig, sondern ganz schnell. 


Jetzt mal im ernst, wenn ich an meine ersten Spielstunden zurückdenke, und dann jetzt einen Twink anfange, muss ich sagen das sich die geschwindigkeit des spielen schon um das 100fache erhöht hat. Manchmal steh ich zwar in der Pampa und wünsch mir nen Mage weil ich CD auf HS hab, aber ganz auf Flugmeister verzichten? Ich würde zwar nicht nein zu teleportern sagen, aber diese sollten dann sehr teuer sein das man sich das erst ab 70 und höher leisten kann (man muss ja nicht jedem newbie sofort alles ermöglichen, es soll ja noch einen anreiz geben sich was zu erarbeiten). Und die sollten auch einen CD haben. Nehmen wir an du stehst in der Trunda an der Landebahn, und willst nach Zuldrak zur lichtbresche für eine quest. Dann teleportierst dich dahin, machst die quest, und fliegst dann gemütlich wohin du auch immer willst (oder nimmst HS nach Dala oder Shatt^^). und was ich toll fände wäre wenn man sich seine route selber basteln könnte, also die etappenpunkte selber aneinandereiehen könnte. Dann könnte man bei einigen dämlichen routen gewissen umständliche Punkte auslassen, oder man nimmt eine route die einem sehr gut gefällt, es gibt ja auch noch leute die sich immer wieder aufs neue über die tolle landschaft freuen.


----------



## MasterFox (18. März 2010)

ich halte die idee für unnutz, da surfe ich lieber mal die nächsten mins im internet, während ich von Winterquell nach Silithus oder von den Öslichen  Pestländern nach Beutebucht fliege.

Manchmal vergeht die Zeit schnell und ich werde afk gestellt, in seltenen Fällen werde ich auch noch abgemeldet. Da ich aber auch WIM benutzte, kann ich jedesmal hören, wenn mich einer anschreibt, sonst bleib ich meistens im Internet oder mach sonst noch iwas =)


----------



## Stevesteel (18. März 2010)

bin für Teleporter.
Bin zwar auch seit 2005 dabei und kenne noch das nervige landen in Zwischenpunkten und dann erst weiterfliegen können, aber bin kein Ewiggestriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, Top-Idee.


----------



## thsme (18. März 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Schon lustig die heutigen Spieler. Machen drei Instanzen am Stück, Marken, Marken, Marken und man will ja bloß kein Daily verpassen, aber Zeit um hinzufliegen haben sie dann nicht mehr...
> 
> Ne Jungs. _Wenn_, bzw. _falls_ man eine offene, persistente Spielwelt haben will, dann müssen Entfernungen Relevanz haben. Und die Haltung "Wers nicht will brauchs ja nicht nutzen", die in einem MMO sowieso fehl am Platz ist, hilft hier auch nicht weiter. Denn das Vorhandensein einer Sache , macht die Nutzung notwendig, sobald sie Vorteile bietet, und das wäre gegeben. Es gibt Spiele, da funktioniert Instant-Traveling gut oder ist sogar notwendig wie z.B. Guild Wars. Jedoch gibts da auch kein Open PvP, keine Städteraids, und die Welt ist auch so schlauchartig aufbgebaut, dass Reisen zu Fuß nicht praktikabel ist.
> 
> In das, session-basierte, durchinstanzierte, Dropdownmenü-gesteuerte Massively Singleplayer Game, zu dem WoW im Laufe der Zeit degeneriert ist, würde das aber im Grunde auch wieder passen. Drum sage ich voraus, dass zwar nicht die Flugmeister verschwinden, aber früher oder später, dank einer Vielzahl neuer Teleporter überflüssig werden. Schon heute kann man sich ja von Stormwind in die verwüsteten Lande schicken lassen, was nun wirklich kein langer Flug war...



Aha, und was ist daran Lustig? Seine Zeit optimal zu nutzen und mit möglichst wenig Aufwand möglichst viel erreichen ist eine bekannte Erfolgsformel.

Es tut dem Spiel keinen Abbruch, wenn man sich porten kann. Hätte es die Fm´s nie gegeben und würden bald in das Spiel implementiert werden, so wäre nun die Diskussion: " Omg jez muss man ja bald gar nichts mehr selber machen und wie soll ich nun noch die Welt genießen? Von oben sieht man die Sachen ja kaum und wenn man was sieht kann man nicht mal anhalten".

Den Leuten passt es einfach nicht das sich alles verändert, da sie sich daran gewöhnt haben und es lieben gerlernt haben. Siehe Threads wie: " BUHÄHÄHÄ Classic WoW war viel besser und Wotlk stinkt gewaltig", gibt es ohne Ende zu finden. Viele Leute kommen aber mit dem Dungeonfinder klar, oder mit der Tatsache das man keine 40 Leute mehr suchen muss, oder, oder, oder...

...und "Wer es nicht will kann ja weiterhin mit dem Flugtier reisen", ist keinesfalls fehl am Platz, denn wenn die Leute die Option haben und hier auch schreiben "Nein, weil Welt ist schön, und Atmospäre geht verloren etc., aber es dann doch nicht tun, weil die Option des Portales vorhanden ist => schwacher Charakter. Wer es wirklich will der macht es einfach!

Des Weiteren könnte ich mir vorstellen, das es Situtuationen gibt in denen der ein oder andere der hier die Portaleinführung verneint, doch ganz froh ist das er sie nutzen kann.


----------



## thsme (18. März 2010)

tempusgolem schrieb:


> Also, die ersten Male fand ich das ja ganz toll mit dem Flugmeister zu fliegen. Aber irgendwann nervt es einfach nur noch, die Zeit, die dabei verloren geht ist echt nervig.
> 
> Ich spiele nebenbei noch Guildwars, da gibt es das Teleportsystem zu jedem Außenposten oder zu jeder Stadt, wenn man einmal dort war kann man über die Karte hinreisen. Da habe ich bislang keinen jammern hören, dass
> das zu einfach und zu schnell wäre.
> ...



Ein Beispiel dafür, das es durchaus funktioniert!


----------



## Deaded (18. März 2010)

Ich mag die Flugmeister. 
Was ich nicht mag sind die Flugrouten!
Was ich auch nicht mag sind 15 minuten reise nach Un Goro für eine Daily die 5 minuten dauert ... und danach, wenn ich pech hab und HS auf cd ist, nochmal 15 minuten zurück nach OG.

Ich finde aber die Landschaft gerade beim fliegen sehr schön! Manchmal. Wenn ich grad Zeit hab.

Ich persönlich wäre dafür das folgendes passiert:


 - Die Flugpunkte bleiben erhalten.

 - Die Flugrouten werden überarbeitet, was mit der Gebietsveränderung in Cata wahrscheinlich eh kommen wird.

 - Ab dem Ruf Ehrfürchtig bei eine Stadt dessen Flugmeister man benutzt (also zb Orgrimmar für den Wegekreuz Flugpunkt) kann man für einen Aufpreis (sagen wir 300% des   Ursprungspreises) eine schnellere Version nehmen die 70-80% schneller unterwegs ist.

 - Die Portale in Shatt und Dalaran werden abgeschaft und durch EIN Portal in die jweile VOLKShauptstadt ersetzt. Das würde auch dafür sorgen das so ziemlich jede Hauptstadt eine vernünftige Population hätte. Und nicht alle nur in OG oder IF rumstehen.
Umgehkehrt hätten eben NUR die Volks Hauptstädte ein Portal nach Shatt oder Dalaran! (Alternativ auch ein Portal in allen Hauptstädten das aber ebenfalls erst ab Ehrfürchtig nutzbar wird!).

Das würde dafür sorgen das dass Low Chars auch weiterhin auf die Flugrouten angewiesen sind. Highlevel Chars aber eine Schöne und Pragmatische Alternative haben!


Ist aber nur so ein Gedankenfurz von mir und wird wahrscheinlich niemals seinen Weg in WoW finden.

Grüße vom

dEaD


----------



## minosha (18. März 2010)

Ich finde die Flugmeister/ punkte gut so wie sie sind. Es gibt natürlich gewisse sSchlaufen die man getrost weglassen kann. 

Ich nutz diese Zeit immer um in meinem Inventar zu stöbern oder Questtexte zu lesen oder meine Ausrüstung zu checken. 

Oder im RL aufs Klo gehen, trinken holen oder sonstiges.


----------



## Mollari (18. März 2010)

Jedesmal wenn ich auf dem Greifen sitze (egal auf welchem Kontinent) und ich mir die Landschaft anschaue kommen Erinnerungen hoch was ich in dem jeweiligen Gebiet schon so alles erlebt und gemacht habe. Ich möchte das nicht missen. Zudem wird gerade die alte Welt ja bald ganz anders aussehen. Ich werde jedenfalls kurz vor dem Addon nochmal ausgiebieg drüberfliegen und Fotos machen.


----------



## Littletall (18. März 2010)

Ich möchte weiterhin die Flugrouten benutzen. Sie sind sehr praktisch, um mal eine kurze Pause einzulegen, zur Toilette gehen zu können, die Waschmaschine einzuschalten oder online auf buffed die neusten Threads nachzugucken ^^

Auch hab ich ein paar echt schöne Landschaften erst mit dem Flugmount gesehen. Will ich nicht missen.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (18. März 2010)

Acho schrieb:


> Ich finde dafür das wir zahlen sollten wir uns auch die schöne Grafikpracht von WoW anschauen und wo kann mann das besser als auf nem Greifen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Stimme dem voll zu die besten Sreens hab ich vom Greifen aus gemacht... und die Flugrouten sind ja für die die halt noch kein schnelles fliegen haben... man kann also schnelles fliegen kaufen oder immer schön blechen je nachdem was man vorzieht (oder beides wenn man zu viel gold hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## war_locker (18. März 2010)

Da man in Cataclysm ja wieder Hauptsächlich in der alten Welt ist, und dort fliegen auch gestattet ist, bin ich für deutlich schnellere Flugmeistergreifen, die z.B 520% schnell sind, wel sonst kann man ja gleich mit dem eigenen mount schneller von A nach B kommen


----------



## HMC-Pretender (18. März 2010)

thsme schrieb:


> Aha, und was ist daran Lustig? Seine Zeit optimal zu nutzen und mit möglichst wenig Aufwand möglichst viel erreichen ist eine bekannte Erfolgsformel.


Es ist lustig, wenn man über die intellektuelle Reife verfügt, den inneren Widerspruch zu erkennen. Aber keine Sorge, du brauchst dich nicht ausgeschlossen fühlen, wenn das bei dir nicht zutrifft.



> Es tut dem Spiel keinen Abbruch, wenn man sich porten kann. Hätte es die Fm´s nie gegeben und würden bald in das Spiel implementiert werden, so wäre nun die Diskussion: " Omg jez muss man ja bald gar nichts mehr selber machen und wie soll ich nun noch die Welt genießen? Von oben sieht man die Sachen ja kaum und wenn man was sieht kann man nicht mal anhalten".


Zwischen Flugmeistern und Teleportern gibt es eine qualitativen Unterschied, zwischen Flugmeistern und Reittieren in Bezug auf die Reisedauer nur einen quantitativen (ich werde jetzt nicht erklären was der Unterschied zwischen qualitativ und quantitativ ist, das kann man nachschlagen). Bei Flugmeistern behalten Entfernungen demnach Relevanz (lange Flugrouten dauern längern als kurze Flugrouten), beim Teleport nicht (lange portale dauern genauso lange wie kurze Portale).



> Den Leuten passt es einfach nicht das sich alles verändert, da sie sich daran gewöhnt haben und es lieben gerlernt haben. Siehe Threads wie: " BUHÄHÄHÄ Classic WoW war viel besser und Wotlk stinkt gewaltig", gibt es ohne Ende zu finden. Viele Leute kommen aber mit dem Dungeonfinder klar, oder mit der Tatsache das man keine 40 Leute mehr suchen muss, oder, oder, oder...


Viele Leute haben deswegen auch aufgehört, aber stimmt natürlich ansonsten.



> ...und "Wer es nicht will kann ja weiterhin mit dem Flugtier reisen", ist keinesfalls fehl am Platz, denn wenn die Leute die Option haben und hier auch schreiben "Nein, weil Welt ist schön, und Atmospäre geht verloren etc., aber es dann doch nicht tun, weil die Option des Portales vorhanden ist => schwacher Charakter. Wer es wirklich will der macht es einfach!


Leider geht dieser Kommentar inhaltlich am Zitat vorbei. Ich schätze du hast nicht verstanden worum es geht, oder tust so als hättest du es nicht.


----------



## outlaw1712 (18. März 2010)

Grundsätzlich bin ich für Flugpunkte, wer die nicht will, kann mit dem eigenen Flugmount reisen.

Allerdings fänd ich eine Flugoption "am nächsten Flugpunkt absteigen" ganz nett, wenn man merkt, dass man sich verklickt hat, noch was vergessen hat oder ähnliches. Die Flugrouten bei längeren Flügen fliegen ja ohnehin an diversen Punkten vorbei, da sollte es möglich sein, "zwischendurch" auszusteigen.

Beispiel von neulich: Ich per Flugmount unterwegs von OG nach Tanaris, als mich ein Gildenkollege fragt, ob ich mit zu Onyxia komme. Da hätte ich prima unterwegs im Brachland oder 1000Nadeln aussteigen können, hätte mir ne Menge Flugzeit erspart.


----------



## TE2RA (18. März 2010)

Warum nicht ne Kombination der beiden Angebote?
Pro Kontinent 2 Teleportstationen mit angehängtem Flugmeister. Dann kann man einen grossen Teil der Strecke (Dala-->Teleportstation Kalimdor Nord) mit dem Teleport machen und die "intrakontinentalen Wege" mit dem Flugmeister/mount.

ich verstehe bis heute nich warum ich wenn ich nach Silithus will über Darna und dann 12min fliegen muss oder von SW aus mitm Schiff iwie nach Ratschet und dann fliegen...


----------



## EisblockError (18. März 2010)

Ersetzen?

Auf keinen fall!


Allerdings wäre mir ein Teleportmeister als optionale Möglichkeit sehr willkommen, wenn man z.B. von Auberdine nach Tenaris will!


----------



## Nasiria (18. März 2010)

Also aus meiner Sicht relativ eindeutig doch.

Keine Teleportmeister, bitte bitte bitte bitte nicht, dann bewegt man sich doch selbst keine fünf Meter mehr zu Fuß.
Mit den Flugmeistern ist das doch einfach schön die Welt zu betrachten, vor allem auch noch die Alte Welt, die sieht man heutzutage doch ohnehin nichtmehr ernsthaft, selbst mit Twinks kaum noch.

Außerdem ist es doch ganz simpel, dass diese "Neuerung" erst mit dem Addon kommen könnte. Da wird die alte Welt aber komplett umgeändert, dass man auch beim Fliegen immer neue Sachen sieht, von daher muss man da doch immer drüberfliegen um es sich von Neuem anzuschauen.



outlaw1712 schrieb:


> Allerdings fänd ich eine Flugoption "am nächsten Flugpunkt absteigen" ganz nett, wenn man merkt, dass man sich verklickt hat, noch was vergessen hat oder ähnliches. Die Flugrouten bei längeren Flügen fliegen ja ohnehin an diversen Punkten vorbei, da sollte es möglich sein, "zwischendurch" auszusteigen.



Da gibt es aber auch eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit. Einfach ausloggen und beim nächsten Einloggen geht er automatisch am nächsten Flugpunkt der Route runter.


----------



## Fearforfun (18. März 2010)

Füg doch mal bitte die option ein das die flugmounts vom greifenmeisten so ca. 30-40% schneller wären das fänd ich am besten.


----------



## T!tania (18. März 2010)

Soweit ich mitgekriegt hab gibt es ab Kata sowieso in jeder Hauptstadt Portale wie in Shat/Dalaran. Würde imo auch völlig reichen. Ich meine es hat doch auch nicht jedes noch so kleine Dorf (RL!) einen Flughafen, wieso sollten also kleine Außenposten in WoW Portale haben. Wär ein bissl übertrieben, den Weg (Flug) in die nächste Hauptstadt sollte man schon noch schaffen. Und irgendwo hab ich auch mal gelesen, daß Reisen üblicherweise ein Teil eines RPGs ist.

Die Instanzports die hier oft als Beispiel genannt werden da kann man sich drüber streiten. Ich muß sagen praktisch finde ich es auch, aber auf der anderen Seite gehöre ich auch zu den "Verrückten" die sich trotzdem interessieren, wo der Dungeon denn nun wirklich liegt in der Welt und warum ich die Leute/Monster da drin töten soll (ja, ich lese Questtexte). Insofern kann ich gegen die Instanzports nichts sagen, wer sich wirklich für "RP"-Angelegenheiten interessiert, macht den Ort halt mal in einer ruhigen Minute ausfindig, ohne dabei bis zu 4 quängelnde Imba-Equip-Farmer im Nacken zu haben.


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> bin für Teleporter.
> Bin zwar auch seit 2005 dabei und kenne noch das nervige landen in Zwischenpunkten und dann erst weiterfliegen können, aber bin kein Ewiggestriger
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Kollege...nicht nur mit dem Text auch mit dem Einstiegsjahr stimm ich mit dir voll überein...

und zu allen Teleportgegnern:es steht doch nirgendwo im thread das das Flugmount eingestellt wird...man hätte die *Option* den Teleport zu nutzen und nicht das der fp verschwindet und dafür steht da ein Teleporter...
und mir geht es im Spiel wie im RL:ich entdecke gerne was neues und fahr ne Stelle auch gerne mit dem Fahrrad ab,so wie ich im Spiel auch aufm Reitmount gerne erkundet habe....aber nach anfänglichen entdecken folgt die Rotine und nach der Routine folgt irgednwann nach dem x-ten mal die selbe Strecke fahren die Langeweile...
ob ich als Pendler jeden Morgen die gleiche Strecke zur Arbeit fahre oder in wow zum 250. mal die Strecke von Punkt A zu Punkt B fliege...ich entdecke nix neues mehr und der anfängliche Zauber verschwindet auch irgendwann einmal und dann kommt der Punkt wo man während des Fluges Fernsehen schaut,auf Toilette geht,im Buch liest,oder sonst irgendwas macht was mit dem Spiel nix zu tun hat...
ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler und in den 2 Std die ich spiele will ich auch möglichst viel Spielanteile erleben und nicht die Zeit aufm Flugmount fristen...ganz schlimm ist doch sowas immer bei weltevents...da drehte ich regelmässig durch...mittlerweile hab ich es aufgegeben, da mir die Spielzeit für solche (Reise)Erfolge zu kostbar ist...
von daher bin ich voll dafür das es *zusätzlich* zum fp einen Teleporter geben sollte


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. März 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> [...] Zwischen Flugmeistern und Teleportern gibt es eine qualitativen Unterschied, zwischen Flugmeistern und Reittieren in Bezug auf die Reisedauer nur einen quantitativen [...] Bei Flugmeistern behalten Entfernungen demnach Relevanz [...], beim Teleport nicht.[...]


Du sagst es macht einen qualitativen Unterschied zwischen Flugmeister und Teleporter... aber wo konkret ist denn nun der Unterschied? Wirklich erklärt hast Du es nicht.
Du redest von einer Relevanz der Entfernung, aber dann erklär mir bitte mal, wieso das übersetzen per Schiff oder Zeppelin zwischen den einzelnen Kontinenten dann nicht auch diese Relevanz beibehält? Schliesslich liegen Kalimdor und die östlichen Königreiche weiter entfernt als Teldrassil und Tanaris. Komischerweise brauche ich für diese Strecke per Schiff aber keine 10 Minuten... für die andere Strecke sehr wohl.

Wie schon weiter vorne gesagt, ich bin noch ein wenig zwiegespalten... ich verstehe, dass Athmosphäre verloren geht, wenn die Flugmeister wegfallen. Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich aber keinen spielerischen Grund mehr einem End-Level-Spieler eine Flug-Zwangspause aufzudrängen. Wenn es spielerisch einen Unterschied machen würde - wie eben, dass man beim Open-PvP nicht rechtzeitig zum entsprechenden Schlachtfeld kommt - dann würde ich es verstehen. Dies wäre aber auch das einzige Beispiel das mir momentan einfällt. Und Open-PvP wird schon lange nicht mehr in grossem Stil betrieben.

Manche müssen einfach bei solchen Themen ein bisschen aufpassen, dass sie nicht zu sehr mit ihrer Einstellung eingefahren sind. Beispielsweise haben sich über den Dungeonbrowser auch viele aufgeregt. "Man muss selbst keine Gruppe mehr suchen und zur Ini fliegen entfällt auch." Dass dieses System aber bei BGs schon länger so gehandhabt wird, stört irgendwie keinen. Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig komisch.

Ich finde man sollte die Flugmeister beibehalten und eine Teleportfunktion als optionaler Zusatz erst ab einem bestimmten Level anbieten. Oder horrend teuer, sodass es ohnehin nur von hochleveligen Chars verwendet werden kann. So bleibt dann auch gewährleistet, dass Twinks und Neueinsteiger die normalen Flugrouten nutzen.


----------



## Potsmoggy (18. März 2010)

hmm.. das ding ist ja eigentlich, dass man auf ally-seite (wesentlich) kürzere strecken hat als auf horde-seite. ich wäre grundsätzlich dafür ports ins spiel zu bringen, aber ich würde trotzdem mit der flugroute fliegen (außer halt bei langen strecken [zb. insel quel'danas -> beutebucht, mondlichtung/winterquell -> un'goro/silithus/tanaris])
ansonsten sollten die von blizz die flugrouten (gerade in nordend) abändern... wer ist nicht auch schonmal von der argentumvorhut zum k1 geflogen und hat sich gewundert, dass man erst einmal komplett um dala rumfliegen muss (logisch wäre der direkte flug von der vorhut zum k1). einen schönen "bug" hab ich auch noch: fliegt mal mit horde von ogrimmar nach gadgetzan ... in ratschet fliegt man da erstmal durch die bäume durch, die neben dem flugmeister stehen... sowas find ich persönlich einfach nur unschön...

fazit: ich würde die ports zwar nutzen, für kurze strecken (bis 5min.) aber trotzdem den greifen wählen.


----------



## Braamséry (18. März 2010)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Bin für beides. Aber der Teleportmeister steht einem erst zur Verfügung, wenn ein Char 80 ist. Dann muss jeder die welt mal von oben sehen, was ja keine so große Strafe ist. Wenn man es eilig hat, kann man sich teleportieren und wenn man es afk muss kann man fliegen. Andererseits werden wohl eh alle sich teleportieren lassen, da sie dann auf afkpause verzichten (und sich in die Hose machen) oder einfach sicher gehen wollen, dass sie rechtzeitig da sind. Man könnte natürlich auch machen, dass die nur in hauptstädten stehen und nur zu bestimmten Plätzen teleportieren können. Ist halt nicht in jedem Dorf ein Magier. Aber das dürfte Blizzard nicht intressieren und sowieso wird das ganze schon viel zu kompliziert.
> 
> Also: Überall einen Teleportmister hinsetzen und gut is!



Wenn man beides macht hätte ich eher gesagt, dass jeder Char, der den Teleporter benutzen will, 80 sein muss.

Auch wenn ich dagegen wäre. Mit Cata kommt viel Umgestaltung und am Ende sehen 75% der Leute nichtmal 10% der Umgestaltung, weil sie nie fliegen? Wo käme man da denn hin?


----------



## Occasus (18. März 2010)

Also ich würde beide Sachen verwenden. Wenn ich grad mal afklo muss oder sonstiges und ich weiß, dass ich in dem Gebiet weiterquesten werde, fliege ich mit dem Flugmeister. Aber ich finds teilweise schon recht hart 4 Minuten zu warten bis man von einem Gebiet ins andere gekommen ist.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. März 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> [...]Auch wenn ich dagegen wäre. Mit Cata kommt viel Umgestaltung und am Ende sehen 75% der Leute nichtmal 10% der Umgestaltung, weil sie nie fliegen? Wo käme man da denn hin?


Ich finde das Argument zieht eh nicht. Denn in den Gebieten in denen man auf 85 hochleveln muss, ist man dann sicherlich genug durch die Quests unterwegs. Und alle Lowlevel-Gebiete muss man sich dann halt rein aus interesse selbst ansehen. Sollte ja auch schnell gehen, wenn man bald überall fliegen kann. Aber ein Spieler der für diese alten Gebiete und deren Änderungen kein eigenes Interesse hat, der wird sie sich auch nicht ansehen, während er drüber fliegt. Er wird wie gewohnt im Internet surfen, eine Rauchen gehen, pinkeln, was zum Essen machen etc. pp.


----------



## MadMat (18. März 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Besorg die den Flugpunkt am Thandolübergang und schon haste das prob nich



Würd sagen "owned". Es gab seinerzeit ca 4 neue Flugpunkte um die Probleme etwas zu beheben. Allerdings frag ich mich, was ICH verpasst habe: Gaze -> Ony = Weg über Theramore.

Manchmal vermisst man Ports, völlig klar. Weil man schnell mal wo hin muss, oder die Laufquests hat.......Renne zu tausend NPC und frag den und den.

Dennoch: /vote 4 Flug aus vielen genannten Gründen in Beiträgen über mir.

Grüße


----------



## TheEwanie (18. März 2010)

privatserver machens vor!


----------



## Renox110 (18. März 2010)

Auf keinen Fall!


----------



## hawayboy8 (18. März 2010)

Also ich persönlich finde die idee, verzeih bitte, absoluten Mist. Ich denke die Portale in den hauptstädten reichen aus um jeden weg ausreichend abzukürzen. 
Einzig die flugrouten nach silithus sind als allianzler noch wirklich "lang" aber durch das portal nach hdz in tanaris ist auch dieser weg verhälltnismäßig kurz.
wem das zu lage dauert. der nimmt das portal im sholazarbecken nach un goro.
Egal wie mans nimmt. 
man kann mittlerweile ohne probleme in ca 5min an jedem fp in azeroth sein also max 7-8 min um an jeden punkt in azeroth zu komen. 

Ich finde bisweilen die kurzen flüge auch sehr praktisch, weil sie mir zeit geben kurz dinge afk zu erledigen.
Ich kann aufs klo. was essen holen. oder trinken. andere vllt. eine rauchen oder was auch immer.
Wenn ich mich porten könnte währe das halt wieder dieser und dass noch das noch und ach, das auch noch und dies. ah, das auch noch und hier das net vergessen.
ich denke ihr wisst was ich mein.
Man ist einfach gezwungen kurze pausen zu machen. und gerade in wow ist das ab und an auch nötig


----------



## Tamîkus (18. März 2010)

find die flugmeister ok man kan sich die schönen gebiete beim flug anschaun oder in der flugzeit ma was zu essen machn oder trinken holen oder auch zu mc donalds gehn ( liegt 50m von meinem haus entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## thsme (18. März 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Es ist lustig, wenn man über die intellektuelle Reife verfügt, den inneren Widerspruch zu erkennen. Aber keine Sorge, du brauchst dich nicht ausgeschlossen fühlen, wenn das bei dir nicht zutrifft.
> 
> 
> Zwischen Flugmeistern und Teleportern gibt es eine qualitativen Unterschied, zwischen Flugmeistern und Reittieren in Bezug auf die Reisedauer nur einen quantitativen (ich werde jetzt nicht erklären was der Unterschied zwischen qualitativ und quantitativ ist, das kann man nachschlagen). Bei Flugmeistern behalten Entfernungen demnach Relevanz (lange Flugrouten dauern längern als kurze Flugrouten), beim Teleport nicht (lange portale dauern genauso lange wie kurze Portale).
> ...



A. Sry, der Widerspruch ist leider gar nicht lustig, denn um die Marken zu kriegen sind die Inis farmen wohl ein muss, auf den Weg könnte man jedoch verzichten. Ich persönlich fand es immer schon besser für mein Geld was ich zahle auch zu spielen und nicht zu gucken wie man fliegt. Ist ja nicht so das man die Gegenden nie wieder sieht, spätestens beim nächsten Twink questet man sich durch die Welt. Denn einen Porter von Quest zu Quest gibt es nicht, wenn der kommen sollte wäre das allerdings auch für mich der Zeitpunkt mich zu beschweren. Es gibt übrigens keinen Grund beleidigend zu werden.

B. Und? Was hat das damit zu tun? Der Vorteil, von dem du wohl zu sprechen scheinst, ist klar der das man schneller iwo ist. Situationsbezogen kann die Dauer völlig unerheblich sein. Wenn das der Fall ist kann man immernoch den Flugmeister wählen, wenn man lustig ist.

C. Viele werden gehen und andere wieder anfangen, war schon immer so.

D. Aha dann musst du mir unbedingt erklären was du damit sonst ausdrücken wolltest?
Lass dir "Wer es wirklich will der macht es einfach", ruhig auf der Zunge zergehen. Vllt kommste drauf was ich damit meinte.


----------



## Knallkörper (18. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Luxus Flugmeister vollends zufrieden. Ich kann mich noch an das düstere Mittelalter erinnern, sprich Classic, als es nicht gereicht hat für den Flug von den Östlichen Pestländern nach Booty Bay einfach auf den entsprechenden Punkt zu klicken und sich dann für fünf Minuten anderweitig zu beschäftigen. Neeeihein.... damals musste man jeden Streckenpunkt seperat anfliegen, landen, den dortigen Flugmeister für das nächste Stück entlohnen und weiterreisen.
> 
> Pro Flugmeister. Neumodischen Teleportschnickschnack braucht es nicht. Das verkürzt das ohnehin schon reduzierte Spiel nochmals.




Das einzige wo ich verbesserungs bedarf sehe ist das man den flug abbrechen kann (ich meine wer hat sich hier den noch nie verklickt und dann so eine fresse gezogen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ohne die umständliche variante!


----------



## Gwildo (18. März 2010)

Jo, warum nicht gleich nen Konsolenbefehl der Art 
/port xyz 
wobei xyz ein Ort, eine Koordinate (innerhalb und außerhalb von inis, raids, whatever), ein NPC oder auch ein Raidboss sein kann. Was das wieder Zeit sparen könnte. 
Natürlich muss dann neben jedem Flugmeister auch ein Portal stehn. Und natürlich gibts auch den "Gimmeall"-Button, mit dem man sich gleich ohne Probleme auf <insert_maximum_gearlevel_here> setzen kann.
Zusätzlich sollte man noch global jegliche Art von Skript bei den Bossen und Mobs abschalten, damit man einfach nur noch dämätsch drauf machen muss. (also nur noch eine "ich steh blöd rum und lass mich vermöbeln"-Phase)
HP, Mana, Wut, Runen, etc sind dann natürlich auch überflüssig und global cooldowns? Brauchs net, alles instant.

Natürlich sind Questgeber dann auch gleich die Questziele und es gibt nur noch 2 npcs, nen Händler und einen Questgeber. Der hat alle Quests und man brauch nur noch "annehmen -> abgeben" klicken. Natürlich steigt man pro Quest um 20 Level auf. 
Für PvP gibts dann am besten auch Verbesserungen. Kennt wer diese "InstaGib"-Runden bei Unreal Tournament? 


Also ich bin klar für Flugmeiste und für eine Verbesserung der Flugrouten


----------



## Kelremar (18. März 2010)

Als alter WoW-Veteran (FinalBeta) kann ich hier viele Meinungen zum Thema gut nachvollziehen. 
Der erste Flug war damals ein Highlight und es war in den ersten Monaten auch ganz egal, dass man sich von Flugpunkt zu Flugpunkt arbeiten musste, da man die Landschaft bestaunen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich habe auch die Zeit miterlebt, als die Schiffe zu buggy waren und daher durch Teleport-NPCs ersetzt wurden. Es war nett (da schnell), dass man sich dirket zum Zielhafen teleportieren lassen konnte (bzw musste), aber ich war trotzdem froh, als es die Schiffe wieder gab. Es passt einfach viel besser in die Atmosphäre - wenn ich zu einem Hafen reise, dann will ich von dort aus auch mit dem Schiff weiterreisen. WoW will eine *konsistente Welt *sein (Hauptargument für die komplette Lokalisierung damals, und ja ich war dafür), das muss aber auch leicht nervige Konsequenzen haben, sonst verliert die Welt ihren Reiz.

Die Probleme die ich dabei zur Zeit in WoW sehe sind:

Man wählt eigentlich unsinnige Routen, weil sie am schnellsten sind. Zumindestens aus Sicht eines RPlers *g* (Von Orgrimmar nach Donnerfells über Dalaran porten??? logisch...)
Die eigenen Flugmounts sind meistens schneller als Flugrouten
Portale sind normaler Alltag geworden. Magierportale waren mal was besonders...
Wenn man dann doch mal Flugrouten nehmen muss kommt es einem laangsam und nervig vor. Tolle Landschaft hin oder her... irgendwann hat man sich die Welt genug angeschaut.
*
Ich bin gegen Teleporter*, aber absolut der Meinung, dass etwas getan werden muss. Spätestens mit 85 gäbe es sonst überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr Flugrouten zu benutzen (abgesehen von Klopausen). Die Maßnahmen sollten jedoch die Atmosphäre in WoW stärken anstatt die viel zu stark verbreitete GoGoGo-Mentalität (wie jemand es hier ganz treffend nannte). Das Argument "Wer es nicht benutzen will, kann ja weiterhin fliegen" lass ich dabei nicht gelten. Es würde die Atmosphäre stören, egal ob man es selbst nutzt oder nicht.

Mein Vorschlag sieht so aus:

Anzahl an Schiffen und Zeppelinen verdoppeln oder verdreifachen und weitere Routen einführen (damit man von jeden Hafen zu fast jedem Hafen kommt). Grade diese Art zu Reisen sollte schnell gehen anstatt zu frustrierenden Wartezeiten zu führen.
Weitere neutrale Häfen einführen, zum Beispiel in Tanaris. Grade im Hinblick auf Cataclysm fänd ich es toll, wenn es sich lohnen würde ein Schiff oder einen Zeppelin zu nehmen anstatt einfach selbst zu fliegen.
Flugrouten *optimieren*. Keine unnötigen Drehungen / Kurven / Umwege mehr!
*Fallschirme *bei Flugrouten einführen!!!, damit man jederzeit abspringen kann. Zum einen wäre es sehr lustig, zum anderen könnte man so seine Reise unter Umständen weiter verkürzen (wenn das eigentlich Ziel zwischen 2 Flugpunkten liegt).
Möglichkeiten einführen, die Flügzeiten zu *verkürzen*.
*Erstens:* Questreihe mit Level 40 mit Belohnung (*trommelwirbel* großes Comeback: ) "Karrotte am Spiel" - erhöht das Flugtempo auf Flugrouten. Kein Item mehr, sondern passiver Zauber: Automatischer Buff auf Flugrouten, den man wegklicken kann, wenn man gemütlicher fliegen will *g*
*Zweitens:* epische Questreihe mit Level 60, mit dem Zauber "Reiseschlaf" (oder so ähnlich) als Belohnung. Man lernt, wie man auf dem Flugtier einschlafen kann ohne runterzufallen. Effekt: Wenn man den Zauber benutzt schläft man ein, Ladebildschirm kommt und man springt gleich zum Ende des Fluges (ähnlich wie bei den Zeppelinen/Schiffen). Die Questreihe könnte Flüge auf dem eigenen Flugmount vorraussetzen und der Zauber in Nordend Kaltwetterflug benötigen.
Teleportieren braucht eine Konsequenz! z.B. einen Debuff für 10-20 Minuten, den man nach jeglichen Teleport (auch Ruhestein) bekommt und der dafür sorgt, dass das nächste Portal zur Todesfalle werden könnte *g*


----------



## Orthrus (18. März 2010)

Ob die ganzen Tempomacher, Keine-Zeitvergeuder, Erfolgshinterherhetzer noch wissen das zum Spiel und zum Spielen immer auch die Muße gehört...?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. März 2010)

hawayboy8 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich finde bisweilen die kurzen flüge auch sehr praktisch, weil sie mir zeit geben kurz dinge afk zu erledigen.
> Ich kann aufs klo. was essen holen. oder trinken. andere vllt. eine rauchen oder was auch immer.
> Wenn ich mich porten könnte währe das halt wieder dieser und dass noch das noch und ach, das auch noch und dies. ah, das auch noch und hier das net vergessen.
> ich denke ihr wisst was ich mein.[...]


Ähh... ganz ehrlich? NEIN!
Mal wieder kann nicht vernünftig argumentiert werden. Es heisst einfach es ist besser... "weil es halt so ist". Das ist KEIN Argument!

Und wenn es Dir wirklich nur darum geht, dass Du auf die Toilette gehen oder was zu essen holen kannst... also verstehe ich das im Umkehrschluss so, dass Du es nicht könntest, wenn Dir das Spiel keine Pause vorgeben würde. Sich vor dem Portalmeister kurz AFK hinstellen und pinkeln gehen ist wohl für viele Undenkbar. Wahnsinn, wo steuert unsere Gesellschaft hier nur hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gwildo schrieb:


> Jo, warum nicht gleich nen Konsolenbefehl der Art
> /port xyz
> wobei xyz ein Ort, eine Koordinate (innerhalb und außerhalb von inis, raids, whatever), ein NPC oder auch ein Raidboss sein kann. Was das wieder Zeit sparen könnte.
> Natürlich muss dann neben jedem Flugmeister auch ein Portal stehn. Und natürlich gibts auch den "Gimmeall"-Button, mit dem man sich gleich ohne Probleme auf <insert_maximum_gearlevel_here> setzen kann.
> [... - etc. pp. - ...]


Wieso müssen die Leute immer gleich so übertreiben, wenn mal ein Vorschlag kommt, der das Spiel etwas komfortabler machen könnte? Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Wenn ich mit einem Klick der beste Spieler des Servers wäre, würde somit eine spielerische Auswirkung stattfinden die dem entsprechenden Spieler kräftetechnische Vorteile bringen würde, die das Spiel zerstören könnte.
Wir reden hier aber lediglich vom ersetzen von Flugrouten durch direktes porten... das hat keinerlei spielerischen Auswirkungen, noch würde es irgendjemand zum Vorteil dienen (also kräftetechnisch gesehen).




Kelremar schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> *Zweitens:* epische Questreihe mit Level 60, mit dem Zauber "Reiseschlaf" (oder so ähnlich) als Belohnung. Man lernt, wie man auf dem Flugtier einschlafen kann ohne runterzufallen. Effekt: Wenn man den Zauber benutzt schläft man ein, Ladebildschirm kommt und man springt gleich zum Ende des Fluges (ähnlich wie bei den Zeppelinen/Schiffen). Die Questreihe könnte Flüge auf dem eigenen Flugmount vorraussetzen und der Zauber in Nordend Kaltwetterflug benötigen.
> [...]


... was einem Teleport doch eigentlich gleich kommt... oder nicht?


----------



## Gwildo (18. März 2010)

@Buffer_Overrun
Weil zum Spiel auch ein bisschen "Arbeit" gehört und man nicht alles kaputt machen muss, nur um es komfortabler zu machen. Hätte man sich so beispielsweise vor 5 Jahren schon einen Dungeonbrowser vorstellen können? So sieht das alles nur nach sinnbefreitem Spielbeschleunigen aus das eben dazugehört. Wenn man in einen Bus einsteigt ist man auch nicht gleich am Ziel. Ich bin jetzt nicht der extreme Rollenspielverfechter aber ein bisschen Reisezeit gehört nunmal dazu. 
Außerdem wurden keine plausiblen Gründe außer Faulheit genannt, warum man das System nun einführen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheeana (18. März 2010)

Also, eigentlich mag ich die Flüge. Man sieht die Umgebung, man sieht manchmal sogar Gegenden, die man schon lange sucht (Questmobs, Questgeber oder so Zeuch) und man kommt trotzdem recht schnell von einem Ort zum anderen. Außerdem nutze ich die Flugzeiten durchaus auch zum afk gehen, wenn ich die Strecke schon x-mal geflogen bin. 
Aber ich will ehrlich sein, ich würde sicher in manchen Fällen auch die Teleporter nutzen. Ich bin normalerweise kein "schnell-schnell-Spieler", aber manchmal hab ich es doch eilig und die Gegend schon viel zu oft gesehen, dann würde ich durchaus die Teleporter nutzen.
Daher: beides.
Mir würde jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich was fehlen, wenn sie nicht kämen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## Gatar (18. März 2010)

ich würde es mir eher wünschen, dass man die Zeit während dem Flug anderweitig nutzen kann, zB. zum craften oder so. Da bekommt man immer noch die Umgebung mit, ohne komplett untätig herumzusitzen. Für einen Teleporter wäre ich nicht.


----------



## sedonium (18. März 2010)

also ich als rpg fan finde das toll da durchzufliegen, auch wenns manchmal länger dauert...

ansonsten verliert man ja ganz das gefühl für die größe dieser tollen welt


----------



## manavortex (18. März 2010)

Ich fänds als optionales Feature ok. Wenn ich auf dem anderen Rechner eh was anderes zocke und 5 Minuten auf dem Mietgreifen sitze, bis ich irgendwo sinnvoll meine Angel ins Wasser halten kann...


----------



## Sheldon der Gnom (18. März 2010)

ohne fliegen wärs nichtmehr so wirklich was da sehen die noobs was es noch alles zu entdecken gibt wie den Flugplatz bei Eisenschmiede wo man nicht hinkommt außer wenn man gamemaster ist aber naja wenns schnell gehen muss würde ich auch den Teleporter benutzen, nur so zum wohin kommen ist einfach der "Flieger" tradizioneller oder nicht?:]


----------



## Alwina (18. März 2010)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Wieso müssen die Leute immer gleich so übertreiben, wenn mal ein Vorschlag kommt, der das Spiel etwas komfortabler machen könnte? Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Wenn ich mit einem Klick der beste Spieler des Servers wäre, würde somit eine spielerische Auswirkung stattfinden die dem entsprechenden Spieler kräftetechnische Vorteile bringen würde, die das Spiel zerstören könnte.
> Wir reden hier aber lediglich vom ersetzen von Flugrouten durch direktes porten... das hat keinerlei spielerischen Auswirkungen, noch würde es irgendjemand zum Vorteil dienen (also kräftetechnisch gesehen).



Weil auf einen Vorschlag zur Erleichterung der nächste kommt oder wieder der nächste die Leute sind dann nämlich nie zufrieden .
Und zum Schluss endet es denn wie von Gwildo gesagt .


----------



## Xorxes (19. März 2010)

Flugmeister ist wichtig..finde ich..hat Style..allerdings wenn man z.B von OG nach....sagen wir Gadgetzan will...wäre ein Teleportmeister praktisch....denn die langen flugrouten sind nervig!


----------



## ChAzR (19. März 2010)

totaler quatsch


----------



## Malt (19. März 2010)

hab mal -> Ja, ich würde auf jeden Fall die Teleports in Anspruch nehmen, weil es schneller geht! 

Wozu noch Fliegen? Man wird instant in die Instanz geported , danach steht man wieder da wo man herkam ( meist steht man ja direkt vorm AH oder neben dem Junkdealer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder macht man heut mehr als nur Ini's rennen und sachen verkloppen?


----------



## Lenelli (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blöde idee mit den teleportern... es gehört einfach dazu. davon abgesehn spielt nicht jeder seit vanilla... schon mal daran gedacht?! man... rotze echt... keiner wunder dass wow,.. usw usw usw.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VHRobi (19. März 2010)

Spürt ihr auch die frische Luft wenn ihr gemütlich durch die Landschaft fliegt in Azeroth? Ah ich liebe einfach Azeroth, vor allem das Schlingendorntal, es ist so gemütlich dort..
Need Teleportaischn und zwar hurtig! zack zack zack "Time is Money, friend"


----------



## Drakonis (19. März 2010)

Der Flugmeister ist ganz nett am Anfang eines neuen Addons, wenn man die Gebiete noch nicht so kennt und noch genießen kann. Nach einem halben Jahr ist der Effekt aber bei weitem weg.

Dann bleibt nur noch der Vorteil, das man in der Zeit afk gehen kann für kleine dinge zwischendurch^^

Ansonsten würde ich Teleporter oder der gleichen bevorzugen. Das Beste War bisher die Lösung bei Ultima Online.


----------



## soul6 (19. März 2010)

Bin auch pro Flugmeister.
Gebt den Greifen 10% mehr speed und schon sind alle glücklich.
Nutze selbst in Nordend hin und wieder mal den Flugmeister, weil ich zu faul bin selbst zu fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy


----------



## Acid_1 (19. März 2010)

Wenn ihr unbedingt Teleporter haben wollt, dann geht auf nen P-Server, das gehört nicht ins Blizzard-WoW.
Also Contra Teleporter / Pro Flugmeister!


----------



## Klarf (19. März 2010)

in der neuen erweiterung wird es dann möglich sein mit seinem mount eigenständig zu fliegen wie zb. in der scherbenwelt und damit ist die umfrage hinfällig


----------



## Gorb001 (19. März 2010)

Ich finde, man sollte dem Questgeber eine Auswahlmöglichkeit hinzufügen:

- Willst du die Quest selber machen, oder

- willst du die Quest direkt und sofort bei mir wieder abgeben ohne dich bewegen zu müssen?


Ganz ehrlich, warum spielst du eigentlich dieses Spiel?


----------



## Super PePe (19. März 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr unbedingt Teleporter haben wollt, dann geht _*wieder*_ auf nen P-Server, das gehört nicht ins Blizzard-WoW.



so hab es mal korrigiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. März 2010)

Gwildo schrieb:


> [...] Weil zum Spiel auch ein bisschen "Arbeit" gehört und man nicht alles kaputt machen muss, nur um es komfortabler zu machen. [...]Außerdem wurden keine plausiblen Gründe außer Faulheit genannt, warum man das System nun einführen sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähh... nein. Zu einem Spiel gehört keine "Arbeit", sondern herausfordernder Spielspass. 5 Minuten untätig auf einem Greifen sitzen zähle ich zu keinem von beidem, von daher kann ich das überhaupt nicht als Argument zählen.
Ich meine... regt Euch über die laschen und städige zu wiederholenden Heroics auf, durch die man nur noch durchrennt. DAS kann ich verstehen, weil man da keine Herausforderung noch Spielspass hat. Aber doch bitte nicht über einen Teleportmeister.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wegen den Gründen... hier wurde nie was von Faulheit als Argument gebracht. Ich wüsste auch nicht, inwiefern man faul sein sollte, wenn man nicht 5 Minuten lang untätig rumsitzen will. Das hat nichts mit Faulheit sondern Langeweile zu tun. Und wenn ein Spiel langweilig wird, hat es seinen Sinn verfehlt. Und DAS ist das Argument!




Gatar schrieb:


> ich würde es mir eher wünschen, dass man die Zeit während dem Flug anderweitig nutzen kann, zB. zum craften oder so. Da bekommt man immer noch die Umgebung mit, ohne komplett untätig herumzusitzen. [...]


Das fände ich eine akzeptable Alternative. Denn es geht ja schlicht und einfach um diese ungenutzte Zwangspause, in der man zum Nichtstun verdonnert wird.




sedonium schrieb:


> also ich als rpg fan finde das toll da durchzufliegen, auch wenns manchmal länger dauert...
> 
> ansonsten verliert man ja ganz das gefühl für die größe dieser tollen welt


RP macht man sich aber in gewissem Masse selbst und erwartet nicht alles vom Spiel her. Oder willst Du es richtig realistisch? Sodass die Überfahrt mit dem Schiff nach Northrend auch wirklich Wochen dauert?
Ausserdem ist die WarCraft Welt eine Welt in der Magie herrscht. Und die Teleportationsmagie gibt es schon von Anfang an. Wenn es nun Portalmeister geben würde, würde dies dem RP auch keinen Abbruch geben.




Sheldon schrieb:


> ohne fliegen wärs nichtmehr so wirklich was da sehen die noobs was es noch alles zu entdecken gibt wie den Flugplatz bei Eisenschmiede wo man nicht hinkommt außer wenn man gamemaster ist [...]


Da man mit Cata auch in der alten Welt selbst fliegen kann, muss man kein GM oder Explorer mehr sein um dort hin zu kommen. Und wen es interessiert, der geht dort auch hin. Wen es nicht interessiert, der wird es sich nicht mal vom Greifen aus ansehen. Ausserdem könnte Blizz auch so geschickt sein und dort oben Questziele oder ähnliches platzieren, schon wird man "gezwungen" diesen Ort aufzusuchen.




Alwina schrieb:


> Weil auf einen Vorschlag zur Erleichterung der nächste kommt oder wieder der nächste die Leute sind dann nämlich nie zufrieden .
> Und zum Schluss endet es denn wie von Gwildo gesagt .


11 Mio. Menschen kann man es nicht gleichzeitig recht machen. Vorschläge werden also immer kommen, ob sie nun umgesetzt werden oder nicht.




Acid_1 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr unbedingt Teleporter haben wollt, dann geht auf nen P-Server, das gehört nicht ins Blizzard-WoW.[...]


Wieso sollte das nichts in einem Blizz Spiel zu suchen haben? Argumente? Schon wieder keine? Pfft... schlecht!


----------



## HMC-Pretender (19. März 2010)

> Die Instanzports die hier oft als Beispiel genannt werden da kann man sich drüber streiten. Ich muß sagen praktisch finde ich es auch, aber auf der anderen Seite gehöre ich auch zu den "Verrückten" die sich trotzdem interessieren, wo der Dungeon denn nun wirklich liegt in der Welt und warum ich die Leute/Monster da drin töten soll (ja, ich lese Questtexte).


Damit gehörst du im heutigen WoWVille pseudo MMORPG leider zu einer bedrohten Minderheit



Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Du sagst es macht einen qualitativen Unterschied zwischen Flugmeister und Teleporter... aber wo konkret ist denn nun der Unterschied? Wirklich erklärt hast Du es nicht.
> Du redest von einer Relevanz der Entfernung, aber dann erklär mir bitte mal, wieso das übersetzen per Schiff oder Zeppelin zwischen den einzelnen Kontinenten dann nicht auch diese Relevanz beibehält? Schliesslich liegen Kalimdor und die östlichen Königreiche weiter entfernt als Teldrassil und Tanaris. Komischerweise brauche ich für diese Strecke per Schiff aber keine 10 Minuten... für die andere Strecke sehr wohl.



Bei Interkontinantalreisen verliert Entfernung z.T ihre Relevanz (wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob Teldrassil-Tanaris wirklich viel kürzer ist als östliche Königreiche-Kalimdor). Das mag technisch gesehen nötig sein, da die Kontinente auf verschiedenen Servern liegen und man nicht in Echtzeit zwischen ihnen reisen kann, bzw. diese Reise evtl. unzumutbar lange dauern müsste. Trotz allem wurden beim Kontinentwechsel die ursprünglich vorhandenen Teleporter durch Schiffe mit Reise/Wartezeit erstetz, obwohl sich die Reise dadurch erheblich verlängerte. Meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Neuerungen zu Klassikzeiten, da dies doch sehr stark zur Immersion beigetragen hat. Damals war eine plausible Spielwelt eben noch auf der Wunschliste der Spieler...


----------



## Super PePe (19. März 2010)

ICh habe bei "Mensch ärger dich nicht" Version 3.0283 auch Teleporter eingebaut. Weil allen Spielern war klar, man würfelt 1-6 und ist irgendwann da. Da nun aber einige Spieler benachteiligt waren, musste ich reagieren und gestatte nun allen Spielern nach einloggen auf das Spielbrett ihre 4 Figuren instant und ohne Umwege direkt ins Ziel zu setzen. Der Erste der dies geschafft hat gewinnt das Spielt. Das spart enorm viel Zeit und man kann sich noch anderem widmen


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (19. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> ICh habe bei "Mensch ärger dich nicht" Version 3.0283 auch Teleporter eingebaut. Weil allen Spielern war klar, man würfelt 1-6 und ist irgendwann da. Da nun aber einige Spieler benachteiligt waren, musste ich reagieren und gestatte nun allen Spielern nach einloggen auf das Spielbrett ihre 4 Figuren instant und ohne Umwege direkt ins Ziel zu setzen. Der Erste der dies geschafft hat gewinnt das Spielt. Das spart enorm viel Zeit und man kann sich noch anderem widmen




Danke! Den ziemlich genau so entwickelt sich WoW.


----------



## Philli (19. März 2010)

ich würde auch auf keinen fall die flugmeister und das fliegen durch die npc's rausnehmen - style need!

jedoch könnte man das ganze vielleicht etwas zügiger und unkomplizierter gestalten...


----------



## Gorb001 (19. März 2010)

TE2RA schrieb:


> Warum nicht ne Kombination der beiden Angebote?
> Pro Kontinent 2 Teleportstationen mit angehängtem Flugmeister. Dann kann man einen grossen Teil der Strecke (Dala-->Teleportstation Kalimdor Nord) mit dem Teleport machen und die "intrakontinentalen Wege" mit dem Flugmeister/mount.
> 
> ich verstehe bis heute nich warum ich wenn ich nach Silithus will über Darna und dann 12min fliegen muss oder von SW aus mitm Schiff iwie nach Ratschet und dann fliegen...




Dalaran: Portal zu den Höhlen der Zeit - Mit deinem Reitmount nach Gadgedzan - Mit dem Greifen vom GREIFENMEISTER nach Silithus.

So einfach geht das.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (19. März 2010)

Wer nicht mal die Zeit hat, ein paar Minuten zu fliegen, der sollte sich ein anderes Spiel suchen!


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. März 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> [...] Bei Interkontinantalreisen verliert Entfernung z.T ihre Relevanz [...]


... weil... ? Warum werden eigentlich immer Aussagen in den Raum gestellt und nie begründet? Auf so einer Basis hab ich keinen Stoff zum diskutieren. Oder soll ich jetzt auch einfach mit einem "Nein, du hast nicht Recht" kontern ohne zu begründen warum?

Ich habe ausserdem schon weiter oben mal geschrieben, dass ich mir bewusst bin, dass der Athmosphären-Verlust ein grosser negativer Punkt ist, der auf jeden Fall gegen Teleportmeister spricht.
Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, warum die Gegenseite nicht mal versucht auf einen Kompromiss einzugehen. Wenn man sagt, dass die Teleportmeister erst auf Maximallevel zur Verfügung stehen und zuvor beim Questen immer die normale Flugroute verwendet werden muss, hat man doch während der Levelphase die Spielathmosphäre. Auf dem Endlevel ist die sowieso schon lange flöten. Das war es aber auch zu Classic Zeiten. Denn mir persönlich erschliesst es sich nicht - also RP-technisch gesehen - warum ich immer und immer wieder in eine bestimmte Instanz muss, einen bestimmten Boss wieder und wieder töten muss. Das wird auf die Dauer langweilig genug, da brauch ich nicht auch noch 5 Minuten Tatenlos auf einem Greifen dahinsiechen...





Super schrieb:


> ICh habe bei "Mensch ärger dich nicht" Version 3.0283 auch Teleporter eingebaut. Weil allen Spielern war klar, man würfelt 1-6 und ist irgendwann da. Da nun aber einige Spieler benachteiligt waren, musste ich reagieren und gestatte nun allen Spielern nach einloggen auf das Spielbrett ihre 4 Figuren instant und ohne Umwege direkt ins Ziel zu setzen. Der Erste der dies geschafft hat gewinnt das Spielt. Das spart enorm viel Zeit und man kann sich noch anderem widmen


Und solche Aussagen sind komplett übertrieben und stören einfach nur die sachliche Diskussion! Bei "Mensch ärger Dich nicht" ist das Ziel den Weg durch das Würfeln zu bestreiten um am Zielort anzukommen.
Bei WoW ist der Weg einer Flugroute nichts spielentscheidendes und kann somit nicht verglichen werden. Denn wenn ich bei WoW am Ende der Flugroute angekommen bin, hab ich nichts gewonnen.
Ich würde ja verstehen, wenn man sich mit dem "Mensch ärger Dich nicht" Argument darüber beschweren würde, wenn Blizz beim Start einer Ini abfragen würde: 1. Ini normal spielen; 2. T10 looten und Ini sofort wieder verlassen
DAS würde zu oben genanntem Beispiel passen. Und sowas fände ich auch nicht gut. Aber Flugrouten? Pfft...



normansky schrieb:


> Wer nicht mal die Zeit hat, ein paar Minuten zu fliegen, der sollte sich ein anderes Spiel suchen!


Lächerlich... Alle beschweren sich, dass Blizz mit irgendwelchen Schikanen in den Raids das Spiel künstlich in die Länge ziehen will, aber auf der Gegenseite findet man es OK, wenn man 5 Minuten Tatenlos rumsitzen muss...

Schade, dass die /played Zeit nicht auch anzeigt, wieviele Minuten und Tage man schon auf einem Greifen verbracht hat. Ich denke seit Anbeginn des Spiels kommen da einige zusammen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (19. März 2010)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Lächerlich... Alle beschweren sich, dass Blizz mit irgendwelchen Schikanen in den Raids das Spiel künstlich in die Länge ziehen will, aber auf der Gegenseite findet man es OK, wenn man 5 Minuten Tatenlos rumsitzen muss...
> 
> Schade, dass die /played Zeit nicht auch anzeigt, wieviele Minuten und Tage man schon auf einem Greifen verbracht hat. Ich denke seit Anbeginn des Spiels kommen da einige zusammen.



Ich finde das automatische in den Dungeon Teleportieren schon sehr zweifelhaft genauso wie die Städte Portale, ich sehe da keinen Sinn drin wer was will der soll sich auch dahin bewegen mal vom Magier abgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (19. März 2010)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Und solche Aussagen sind komplett übertrieben und stören einfach nur die sachliche Diskussion! Bei "Mensch ärger Dich nicht" ist das Ziel den Weg durch das Würfeln zu bestreiten um am Zielort anzukommen.
> Bei WoW ist der Weg einer Flugroute nichts spielentscheidendes und kann somit nicht verglichen werden. Denn wenn ich bei WoW am Ende der Flugroute angekommen bin, hab ich nichts gewonnen.
> Ich würde ja verstehen, wenn man sich mit dem "Mensch ärger Dich nicht" Argument darüber beschweren würde, wenn Blizz beim Start einer Ini abfragen würde: 1. Ini normal spielen; 2. T10 looten und Ini sofort wieder verlassen
> DAS würde zu oben genanntem Beispiel passen. Und sowas fände ich auch nicht gut. Aber Flugrouten? Pfft...



also das fliegen gehört nicht zum weg? ich würde sagen du liegst falsch da man bei quests laufen, reiten oder bei genug entfernung auch den greifenmeister in anspruch nehmen kann, würde ich sagen man kann es genau dazu ordnen. 

zudem ist für die meisten das zeil high level + endcontent sehen das wäre bei "mensch ärgere dich nicht" wohl alle figuren im haus zu haben. und wenn man in wow ständig portet brauch man quasi auch nicht mehr laufen... also schiebt man sein männchen einfach automatisch ins häuschen...

(im übrigen, sei mal etwas weniger aggressiv, die leute vertreten nur ihre meinung^^, so wie du auch) 

mfg

CP

(sorry keine groß- und kleinschreibung beachtet (grammatik und rechtschreibung garantiert auch nicht))


----------



## Lari (19. März 2010)

Man sollte auch mal darüber nachdenken, warum man denn fliegt.
Als Level 80er, um Sachen nachzuholen und/oder Erfolge zu machen. Zu diesen Erfolgen gehören nunmal auch Reisezeiten.
Als levelnder Charakter hat man einen Questhub oder ein Questziel im Sinn. Niemand fliegt ohne Grund durch die Gegend und man weiß, dass man gerade fliegt, weil man irgendwas erreichen will. Es gehört einfach dazu.

Und wie oft hat man solch lange Flugzeiten? Ich weiß garnicht mehr, wann ich das letzte mal einen Greifenmeister benutzt habe in der alten Welt. Lang lang ist's her. In Nordend flieg ich sowieso selber. Ich finde es ok so wie es ist.


----------



## Super PePe (19. März 2010)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Und solche Aussagen sind komplett übertrieben und stören einfach nur die sachliche Diskussion! Bei "Mensch ärger Dich nicht" ist das Ziel den Weg durch das Würfeln zu bestreiten um am Zielort anzukommen.
> ...


 

Sachlich Diskussion über Methoden die auf jeden p-Server betrieben werden? Sowas ist für mich indiskutabel. Und es ist auch völlig egal wer wo was in einem anderen Spiel geregelt hat, weil dann soll man diese Spiel spielen und wow löschen. Dieser gleichgeschaltete Einheitsbrei geht mir so langsam auf den Sack. Wo fing den das gejammer an... "warum dauert das questen so lang" "ich finde keine Instanzgruppe" "ich will will will den Content auch mal sehen" "das fliegen ist doof" "warum muss ich noch marken farmen ich bezahl doch auch gern für die items" "uhuhu heul huel heul" und was bleibt am Ende von einem Spiel übrige was uns alle begeistert hat ... ein abgenagte Klappergestell ohne Inhalt ... das Ende vom Lied ein Haufen von 25 Mann die zwar das Ende erreicht haben aber von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben. Nenn mich nnun unsachlich aber dieses ewig unzufrieden Genöle geht mir so langsam gegen den Strich 

 Argumente wie "man gewinnt Zeit" und man "verliert sie" sind sachlich? Wie willst du Zeit gewinnen? oder sie verlieren? Sowas sind in meine Augen schwachsinnige Aussagen ...


Und ich bitte dich um Entschuldigung falls du dich nun angegriffen fühlst aber mir ist gerade der Kragen geplatzt


----------



## Aggropip (19. März 2010)

Es sollte so sein wie in HDRO. Da zahl ich ein paar Mark mehr und kann so die Reise überspringen. In WoW hätte man dann immer noch die Freiheit zusagen,"so ich flieg jetzt einfach mal von OG nach Silithus um die Landschaft zu geniesen" oder "Ich muss eig nur mal nach Gadgetzan fürn paar Noggenfogger aber kb wieder 5 min zufliegen also überspring ich den Flug"


----------



## Super PePe (19. März 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Es sollte so sein wie in HDRO. Da zahl ich ein paar Mark mehr und kann so die Reise überspringen. In WoW hätte man dann immer noch die Freiheit zusagen,"so ich flieg jetzt einfach mal von OG nach Silithus um die Landschaft zu geniesen" oder "Ich muss eig nur mal nach Gadgetzan fürn paar Noggenfogger aber kb wieder 5 min zufliegen also überspring ich den Flug"



So und das geht schon längst

in Dalaran steht ein Portal und in Shat - der Weg zurück (Ruhestein, Rolle des Rückrufs., Hexer¹, Ring der Kirin tor)

¹setzt soziale Kontakte voraus


----------



## Deaded (19. März 2010)

Ich find das was manche so sagen teilweise schon recht Komisch. Komisch wie witzig nebenbei.

Auf der einen Seite ist es völlig Legitim das eine SPIELER Klasse (Mage) sich wild und quer durch die gegend porten kann.
(Und mal ehrlich ... welche Mage hat seinen HS in Dalaran oder Shatt??)
Es ist völlig Normal das JEDE Charklasse einen TransportablenNachhauseRufstein hat (der ja wohl auch Teleportationsmagie darstellt!).

Aber auf der anderen Seite heisst es das es nicht in dei WoW Welt passen würde wenn man dem Flugmeister zusätzliche Optionen für Höhere Spieler einräumt????

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt 1000x Sinnvoller, wenn mein Char bei einer Fraktion EHRFÜRCHTIG ist oder eine Spezielle Leistung (aka Quest) erbracht hat, das diese Fraktion ihn mit einem besonderen Transportmittel, das zu seinem Status passen würde, transportiert!
Aber stattdessen hab ich meinen Ruhestein??? Ein stückchen Stein das in der Lage ist mich über jedwede Distanz zu porten??
Das Akzeptiert ihr als völlig ok aber ein Teleportmeister wäre es nicht??
WoW enthält bereits jetzt Möglichkeiten Teleportation zu nutzen.

Mal davon abgesehen das Paladine sowiso niemals einen Flugmeister bräuchten sobald sie fliegen können . . . Reitaura und man ist selbst mit einem 280% Mount schneller als das Flugmeistertierchen!
(Das sich die REITaura auch auf Flugtiere auswirkt lassen wir jetzt am besten mal unter den Tisch fallen)

Ausserdem sollte man nicht vergessen das es eben Städte wie Dalaran oder Shatt in Cata nicht geben wird!
Kein Konzentriertes Sammelbecken für alle Spieler mehr . . . ergo auch nicht mehr alle Portale auf einem Flecken!

Leute lasst doch mal Kompromisse zu! Nicht nur euere Sichtweise ist richtig und alle anderen Verdammenswert!
Die wenigsten hier sind der Meinung das die Flugmeister KOMPLETT ausgetauscht werden sollten.
Die meisten der Befürworter sind auch auf Kompromiss eingegangen!
Auf Lvl 85 wird das lange Fliegen entweder nur noch nerven oder ersetzt werden durch so nette 310% Flugmounts!


Also Abschliessend:
Ich bin auch dagegen das Flugmeister völlig abgeschafft werden.
Aber wenn man jetzt eine zusätzliche Option fürs schnellere Reisen eingeführt würde, Craften wärend des Fliegens möglich wäre oder man auf eine andere Art und weise die Zeit des Fliegens
a) abkürzen oder 
b) nützlich füllen 
könnte, dann wäre das eine Verbesserung!

Den Ab 85 wird das Fliegen nur noch Mittel zum Zweck . . .und nicht mehr zur Unterhaltung. Allerspätestens wenn das Add On 6 Monate alt ist und alle die Gebiete schon kennen.
Und sich die Landschaft angucken kann man ja auch wenn man selber fliegt. Was ja auch Möglich sein wird! Und dann bestimmt ihr selbst die Reisegeschwindigkeit!
Ob ihr euch etwas ansehen wollt oder auch nicht!
Und ich wette die meisten werden sich GAR NICHTS ansehen.

So . . .


Mal völlig davon abgesehen das Blizzard all diese Texte wahrscheinlich niemals lesen wird! -,-

Grüße vom 

dEaD


----------



## Aggropip (19. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> So und das geht schon längst
> 
> in Dalaran steht ein Portal und in Shat - der Weg zurück (Ruhestein, Rolle des Rückrufs., Hexer¹, Ring der Kirin tor)
> 
> ¹setzt soziale Kontakte voraus



Soweit ich weiß gibt es aber noch kein Portal nach Winterspring oder Silithus


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (19. März 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es aber noch kein Portal nach Winterspring oder Silithus



Aber nach HDZ und von da nach Silithus ist kein Problem und von OG oder Darnassus nach Winterspring ist auch kein ding.


----------



## Aggropip (19. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Aber nach HDZ und von da nach Silithus ist kein Problem und von OG oder Darnassus nach Winterspring ist auch kein ding.



Touché

Aber angenohmen ich Queste grad in Silithus (sprich lvl 5?) und habe meinen Ruhestein nicht in Dalaran DANN wäre die Schnellreise Funktion sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Super PePe (19. März 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Touché
> 
> Aber angenohmen ich Queste grad in Silithus (sprich lvl 5?) und habe meinen Ruhestein nicht in Dalaran DANN wäre die Schnellreise Funktion sehr hilfreich.



Hätte der Hund net geschissen, hätte er den Hase erwischt


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. März 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> also das fliegen gehört nicht zum weg? ich würde sagen du liegst falsch da man bei quests laufen, reiten oder bei genug entfernung auch den greifenmeister in anspruch nehmen kann, würde ich sagen man kann es genau dazu ordnen.[...]


Moment mal... jetzt redest Du davon, dass das Ziel beim QUESTEN auch der Weg ist. Dazu mag ich Dir auch gerne beipflichten! Jedoch gibt es für mich auch hierbei den Unterschied, dass man, wenn man zu Fuss oder Pferde unterwegs ist, rollenspieltypisch auf unliebsame Begegnungen trifft. Das kann bei einer automatischen Flugroute nicht geschehen. Von daher wird hier "der Weg ist das Ziel" auch wieder ein wenig abgeschwächt. Denn im Endeffekt ist das absolute Endziel eines Spiels, dass es Spass macht.

Aber bezüglich der Portmeister rede ich eigentlich sowieso eher davon, dass man im End-Content (in dem nicht mehr gequestet wird) den Teleportmeister einführen könnte.
Denn im Endcontent ist das Unter-Ziel (wenn das Hauptziel der Spass ist) nur noch die bessere Ausrüstung bzw. die Verbesserung seines Chars in welcher Hinsicht auch immer. Und hier zähle ich den Weg nicht mehr zum Ziel hinzu.



Cold schrieb:


> [...]zudem ist für die meisten das zeil high level + endcontent sehen das wäre bei "mensch ärgere dich nicht" wohl alle figuren im haus zu haben. und wenn man in wow ständig portet brauch man quasi auch nicht mehr laufen... also schiebt man sein männchen einfach automatisch ins häuschen...[...]


Nein, eben nicht. Denn wenn ich beim "Mensch ärgere Dich nicht" das Männchen einfach ins Häuschen schiebe, habe ich das Spiel gewonnen. Bei WoW gewinnt man aber nichts, wenn man einen 5 Minuten Flug hinter sich gebracht hat. Selbst wenn man am Questen ist. Denn dann liegt meist die eigentliche Quest (das Töten von Mobs etc.) noch vor einem. Und erst wenn ich diese Aufgabe erledigt habe, habe ich "gewonnen". Und die wird nicht vom Teleportmeister übernommen.



Cold schrieb:


> [...]
> (im übrigen, sei mal etwas weniger aggressiv, die leute vertreten nur ihre meinung^^, so wie du auch) [...]


Ähh... tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich weiss nicht was Du meinst. Ich bin überhaupt nicht agressiv. Wenn Du das so auffasst tut mir das leid, das ist sicher nicht in meinem Sinn. Jedoch kann ich sehr genervt sein, wenn jemand Thesen in den Raum wirft, ohne diese zu begründen. Ich hasse sowas, da dadurch eine Diskussion keine Substanz mehr hat.
Ich vertrete nur meine Meinung. Das bedeutet mit Sicherheit aber nicht, dass es dann auch so sein muss oder das nur ich Recht habe. Ich versuche doch einfgach nur meinen Standpunkt zu erklären. Wenn das jemandem sauer aufstösst... sorry. Aber nur weil ich solche Sachen aufzähle wird es ja nicht gleich ins Spiel implementiert. Und darüber wäre ich auch nicht traurig... WoW bleibt trotzdem ein gutes Spiel.




Super schrieb:


> Sachlich Diskussion über Methoden die auf jeden p-Server betrieben werden? Sowas ist für mich indiskutabel.[...]


Toll... ich habe noch nie auf einem P-Server gespielt und werde das sicher auch nicht tun. Von daher weiss ich nicht, was Gang und Gäbe auf P-Servern ist.
Aber nur, weil man auf P-Servern einstellen kann was man will, darf ich bestimmte Dinge die ich in WoW gerne sehen würde nicht äussern? Dann werde ich sofort als P-Server Spieler abgestempelt? Nur weil es dort möglich ist, ist es INDISKUTABEL? Also sorry, aber da geht mir der Hut hoch! Dann könnte man ja über gar nichts mehr diskutieren, denn es ist ALLES möglich auf P-Servern. Somit wäre ALLES indiskutabel.



Super schrieb:


> Und es ist auch völlig egal wer wo was in einem anderen Spiel geregelt hat, weil dann soll man diese Spiel spielen und wow löschen. Dieser gleichgeschaltete Einheitsbrei geht mir so langsam auf den Sack. Wo fing den das gejammer an... [...] und was bleibt am Ende von einem Spiel übrige was uns alle begeistert hat ... ein abgenagte Klappergestell ohne Inhalt ... das Ende vom Lied ein Haufen von 25 Mann die zwar das Ende erreicht haben aber von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben. Nenn mich nnun unsachlich aber dieses ewig unzufrieden Genöle geht mir so langsam gegen den Strich [...]


Bezüglich anderen Spielen... ich habe noch nie WoW mit anderen Spielen verglichen und werde das auch niemals tun. Denn in dem Punkt hast Du Recht. Wenn ich das andere Spiel besser fände, dann sollte ich auch lieber dieses Spieln, anstatt zu fordern WoW daran anzupassen. Da ich sowas aber nie erwähnt habe, wundert es mich, wieso Du mir soetwas sagst.

Und bezüglich des ständigen Gejammers der Spieler. Ich glaub Du verstehst mich komplett falsch! Das Gejammer der Spieler geht MIR auch auf den Sack! Aber ich Jammer hier nicht. Ich möchte nur meinen Standpunkt erklären. Wenn Portalmeister in WoW nicht eingeführt werden, ist mir das auch egal, denn dadurch bleibt WoW trotzdem ein gutes Spiel!
Interessanterweise führst Du Deine Überlegung aber noch weiter und sagst: "das Ende vom Lied ein Haufen von 25 Mann die zwar das Ende erreicht haben aber von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben"... AHA! Du redest hier aber nun von spielrelevanten Dingen. Klar, wenn WoW einfacher wird und die Leute nichts mehr während der Levelphase lernen, dann sind sie im End-Content auf einem Stand, der dort eigentlich nichts zu suchen hat. Das ist korrekt und nervt mich auch! ABER... das Fliegen auf Flugrouten kann ich hier beim besten Willen nicht hinzu zählen. Denn 5 Minuten stur auf einem Greifen sitzen und die Landschaft beobachten... nun ja, ich sag es mal so: Der Lerneffekt ist hier wohl ziemlich genau Null. Ob ich nun 1 Stunde oder 10 Stunden auf dem Greifen gesessen bin, dadurch werd ich beim ENd-Content nicht qualifizierter.



Super schrieb:


> [...]Argumente wie "man gewinnt Zeit" und man "verliert sie" sind sachlich? Wie willst du Zeit gewinnen? oder sie verlieren? Sowas sind in meine Augen schwachsinnige Aussagen ...[...]


Ähh... ich habe nie gesagt, dass man Zeit "gewinnt". Ich will die ganze Zeit eigentlich versuchen zu erklären, dass man durch Teleportmeister seine Zeit sinnvoller gestalten kann und sich somit mehr auf den Spass am Spiel konzentrieren kann.
Ich meine, man könnte auch eine Möglichkeit einfügen die Flugzeit mit etwas Spassbringendem zu kombinieren. Dann hätte ich auch nichts gegen die Flugwege. Es geht ja einfach nur darum, dass man während dem Flug rein gar nichts machen kann. Also ist natürlich der Vorschlag, entweder den Flug komplett zu streichen oder ihn mit etwas sinnvollem zu füllen. Ich weiss echt nicht, was daran so schlimm wäre.



Super schrieb:


> [...]
> Und ich bitte dich um Entschuldigung falls du dich nun angegriffen fühlst aber mir ist gerade der Kragen geplatzt


Wieso sollte ich mich angegriffen fühlen? Du hast weder gesagt ich wäre ein A-Loch oder alles was ich sage wäre dumm. Du hast nur Deine Meinung geäussert und dafür sind Foren doch da oder nicht?




Deaded schrieb:


> [...]Den Ab 85 wird das Fliegen nur noch Mittel zum Zweck . . .und nicht mehr zur Unterhaltung. [...]


Toll... ich red mir hier den Mund wuschelig und Du bringst es mit einem Satz auf den Punkt! Ich denke genau hierum geht es doch in diesem Thread.


----------



## Gast20180212 (19. März 2010)

Ja, ich würde auf jeden Fall die Teleports in Anspruch nehmen, weil es schneller geht!
Sehr gute Idee !!! ^^


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (19. März 2010)

Also ich finds Schwachsinn. Da man in Cata sowieso mit dem eigenen MOunt fliegen kann hat man da auch keine Probleme mehr wenn man kurze Routen fliegt die sich recht lange ziehen. 

Ich nutze teilweise extra den Flugmeister von UC nach BB weil ich in der Zeit afk gehe und was weiss ich was mache dank des langen fluges. Von daher ist son Teleportmeister uncool in meinen AUgen =)


----------



## Shaila (19. März 2010)

Ich bin strikt dagegen. Dieses Spiel ist schon viel zu schnell geworden. Es bleibt meiner Meinung nach immer weniger Zeit zum genießen der Atmosphäre. Es muss überall gekürzt werden und Alles muss schnell zack zack gehen. Ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Die Flüge sind doch was Schönes. Man kann die Welt mal von oben sehen und überhaupt. Ich sehe sowas auch nicht als Zeitverschwendung an. Und selbst wenn einen die Flüge doch stören: Dann macht in der Zeit eben was anderes. Geht mir auch manchmal so wenn ich einen längeren Flug habe. Dann hole ich mir halt was zu trinken, ruf Emails ab, hol was zu Essen, geh kurz raus und und und. Es ist ja nicht so das man gezwungen ist stumpfsinnig auf diesen komischen Vogel zu schauen.

Aber wo soll das denn hinführen. Als nächstes kann man sich dann vor jeden Mob porten. Nein, bin ganz klar dagegen.


----------



## Nania (19. März 2010)

Ich bin gegen Teleportmeister. 

Der Vergleich mit einem Browsergame drängt sich da nahezu auf. Klick - und man ist da. 
Dann doch lieber die schönen alten Flugmeister und mal eben aufstehen, sich strecken und nen Kaffee kochen (wenn man schon meint von Teldrassil nach Tanaris zu fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 
Das ein paar Flugrouten nicht ganz optimal sind, ist wahr, da könnte Blizzard was dran tun, vielleicht aber auch einfach in ein paar Gebieten mehr Flugpunkte schaffen (z.B im Wald von Elwyn, hinten, bei den Holzfällern). 

Was die Teleports zu fünfer Instanzen angeht: Die finde ich wirklich klasse. Ich entsinne mich der Zeit, wo man eine Dreiviertelstunde brauchte, um eine Gruppe für einen fünfer Instanz zu finden und dann noch mal 15 Minuten warten musste, bis endlich auch der Letzte da war. Dann doch lieber mit Instant-Port.


----------



## Gerta (19. März 2010)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Aber das gibt es doch alles schon. Es gibt Gnomenporter nach: Tanaris, Winterquell, Schergrath (hab ich noch einen Vergessen) ?
> Von Darnassus nach Tanaris braucht man auch keine Minute (Ruhestein in Dalaran und ohne CD vorausgesetzt)



Gnomenporter? Sind die nur für Allies oder Ingeneure? Ich bin zwar Entdecker und auch fast Meister der Lehren, von Gnomenportern habe ich aber ehrlich gesagt noch nichts gehört / gesehen.

@Klogänger:
ich weiß nicht, wie oft ihr müsst, aber mir reichen 1-2 mal pro Abend vollkommen, und vor allem wenn man questet ist man sehr viel unterwegs (z.B. die Questreihe um Linkens Schwert erfordert häufiger, dass man zwischen dem Krater von Un'Gor und Winterquell hin und her reist). Und wenn ich überlege, wie oft ich in meiner Anfangszeit zwischen Og und Donnerfels hin und her bin...

Also: für (optionale) Teleporter und / oder direkte, umweglose Flugrouten von / zu jedem Punkt.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Und selbst wenn einen die Flüge doch stören: Dann macht in der Zeit eben was anderes. Geht mir auch manchmal so wenn ich einen längeren Flug habe. Dann hole ich mir halt was zu trinken, ruf Emails ab, hol was zu Essen, geh kurz raus und und und. [...]





Nania schrieb:


> [...]Dann doch lieber die schönen alten Flugmeister und mal eben aufstehen, sich strecken und nen Kaffee kochen [...]


Irgendwie ergibt das für mich keinen Sinn... tut mir echt leid.
Aber man spielt doch das Spiel um zu "spielen". Nicht um mal Zeit zu haben die E-Mails abzurufen oder was zu essen. Das sind Dinge die erledige ich davor oder danach. Sobald ich dann die Zeit habe das Spiel zu spielen, will auch auch nur dies tun. Für mich sind diese "dann mach ich halt solange was anderes" keine Argumente für einen Flugmeister, sondern einfach nur "die Abfindung der Spieler, weil es eben schon immer so war". Für mich hört es sich bei manchen Spielern sogar so an, dass sie froh sind eine Pause aufgezwungen zu bekommen, damit sie noch die Zeit finden Alltagsdinge zu erledigen. Ich weiss nicht wie es bei Euch läuft, aber ich spring nicht sofort nach der Arbeit vor den PC und zock bis in die Nacht, bis ich dann endlich schlafen gehen kann. Wenn ich heim komme wird erstmal Haushalt gemacht, was gegessen und andere administrative Sachen (wie eben E-Mails etc.) und erst wenn alles erledigt ist, wird gespielt. Aber dann möchte ich auch wirklich NUR das tun.


----------



## Senseless6666 (19. März 2010)

Gondorylat schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> als ich eben mal wieder mehrere Minuten lang auf dem Flugmount von Eisenschmiede nach Booty Bay saß, kam mir die Idee für diese Umfrage.
> Das Thema ansich beschäftigt mich schon etwas länger.
> ...





Ich wär ja dafür das das Fliegen per Fluglinie nen Buff ist.. wenne nix machst fliegste normal, wenne diesen buff wegklickst mit rechtsklick stirbste.. aeh ich meine, dann bist du sofort da wo du hinwolltest :O


----------



## Nicong (19. März 2010)

Mit dem Verlust der Flugpunkte würde wieder das Gameplay verschlechtert werden...

Was ist am Fliegen über die (noch) alte Welt so schlimm... Ich würde sie aus einer ganz anderen Perspektive nochmal betrachten bevor Cataclysm kommt...

Außerdem waren Flüge immer die beste Möglichkeit um kurz afk zugehen oder um etwas zu Trinken zu holen!

Man sollte WoW nicht an allen Ecken und Kanten verändern, sonst bleibt am Ende garnichts mehr vom Alten =P 




Also: Dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (19. März 2010)

Fliegen oder porten kommt aufs gleiche raus, geht halt per Port schneller, also ich wäre dafür oder Blizz sollte die Flugrouten mal überarbeiten, das es schneller geht.


----------



## EdenGazier (19. März 2010)

Wenn alles schneller erreicht werden kann, dann brauchen die Spieler noch weniger um all ihre Ziele im Spiel zu erreichen

Habt ihr schon mal überlegt, warum Blizz, erst ein langsames, dann ein schnelles Reittier gibt, und erst ab bestimmter Stufe ein Normales und erst später im levelbereich ein Episches?. Warum es so viel kostet Episch zu fliegen?

Wenn Blizz jetzt noch Teleporter überall hintut, wo ihr auch Flugpunkte habt, dann verbringt ihr zwar auch viel Zeit in WoW, würdet aber schneller eure Ziele erreichen.

Es gibt Mages, Hexer, Ruhesteine, dieverse Gegenstände, die euch irgendwo hin porten können oder zu sich Porten könnt. Es gibt von Dalaran aus, die Möglichkeit noch schneller an andere Orte zu kommen. 

Aber Blizz verdient Geld daran, wenn ihr möglichs Lange braucht um eure Ziele zu erreichen. In Classic Zeiten hat es auch ewig gedauert bis man 60 war, heute ist es zwar beschleunigt worden und auch BC ist beschleunigt worden. Aber immerhin braucht ihr Zeit. Und desto länger (Monate o. Wochen) desto länger verdient Blizz Geld an euch. Denn ein Spieler der verbissen sein Ziel erreichen will, braucht ewig dafür. Daher auch die Erfolge z.B. die sogar die DK´s dazu verleitet, sämtliches in der Alten Welt zu erforschen, questen etc. um auch die letzten Zehn Punkte Erfolg zu sammeln. 

Oder warum gibt es Super Schnelle Flugtiere, für bestimmte Erfolge nur?. Weil Blizz diesen Spieler kaum noch was verdienen kann, außer, er twinkt gerne oder gibt ihm ein neuen Content der knackig ist.

Genauso wie die Raidinstanzen. Warum gibt es Herorisch jetzt in Raid und Normal. Normal halt für diejenige die a. zu schlecht spielen oder kaum Zeit haben oder auch andere Gründe. Herorisch für die Core Gamer, die 20 Stunden und mehr in der Woche spielen. Denn die Herorischen Raids, haben es in sich. die sind mit RDM´s nicht zu Meistern, erst wenn der Equip fast schon 20 Punkte Höher Pro Teil liegt. Meistens. 

Blizz macht es richtig. das Langsame reiten die langen Flugpunkte sind Taktisch gelegt. und die neuen Punkte ebenfalls. Ich brauch keine Zehn Minuten mehr um irgendwo in der ganzen WoW Welt zu reisen. 

Ich würde es es rein von der Profitseite Blizz es niemals empfehlen, dass sie das tun. Denn jeder Flugpunkt bringt den zusätzlich Zeit die der Spieler extra verbringen muss. 

Es gibt nicht viele Spieler die locker in einer Woche von 1-60 brauchen, oder einen Friendship Account haben. Und dann noch Zwei Wochen brauchen um auf 80 zu bringen. Und dann Zwei Wochen um den ICC 10 Fit zu machen. 

Es gibt Spieler die schaffen es noch schneller sogar. Wenn sie sich nur auf den einen char Konzentrieren

Und die Endgamer werden belohnt. Jeder 0815 Freggel, kann sich Account gebundene Sachen holen. wo ihr 20% EP mehr bekommt von quest und Gegner. Das ist ein Geschenk von Blizz an euch. Jedesmal wenn sie die EP Boni hochsetzen, und ihr noch schneller zum Endecontent kommt, um so weniger verdient Blizzard an euch, da ihr noch schneller zu euren Zielen kommt. Und man kann jetzt schon schneller Reisen als zuvor. 

Denkt mal darüber nach, und jetzt wollt ihr es noch schneller. Irgendwo ist das nicht mehr Tragbar....


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. März 2010)

EdenGazier schrieb:


> Wenn alles schneller erreicht werden kann, dann brauchen die Spieler noch weniger um all ihre Ziele im Spiel zu erreichen
> [...]
> Aber Blizz verdient Geld daran, wenn ihr möglichs Lange braucht um eure Ziele zu erreichen.
> [...]
> Denkt mal darüber nach, und jetzt wollt ihr es noch schneller. Irgendwo ist das nicht mehr Tragbar....


Ha, auf so ein Posting hab ich schon gewartet! Denn es wiederspricht sich selbst.
Wenn man nämlich sagt, durch das Entfernen der Flugrouten erreicht man sein Ziel schneller, dann erklär mir bitte mal, wieso Blizz dann hingegangen ist und beim Leveln in unteren Levelbereichen die XP Zahl so heftig angezogen hat? Wieso es Mounts plötzlich früher gibt? Etc. pp.

Wenn es hierbei wirklich um das Kürzen der Spielzeit gehen würde, würde ich die Diskussion um die Flugrouten verstehen. Ich denke es geht aber eher darum die Zeit sinnvoller zu gestalten. Dann soll Blizz lieber wieder das Questen mehr in die Länge ziehen, dafür aber die Flugmeister ersetzen. Dann brauche ich im Endeffekt die gleiche Zeit, nur bin ich dann die ganze Zeit mit Spielen beschäftigt (was mich auch ein wenig herausfordert), nicht mit laaangweiligem rumfliegen (bei dem man nichts lernt, keinen Spass hat, nichts erlebt).


----------



## Shaila (19. März 2010)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Irgendwie ergibt das für mich keinen Sinn... tut mir echt leid.
> Aber man spielt doch das Spiel um zu "spielen". Nicht um mal Zeit zu haben die E-Mails abzurufen oder was zu essen. Das sind Dinge die erledige ich davor oder danach. Sobald ich dann die Zeit habe das Spiel zu spielen, will auch auch nur dies tun. Für mich sind diese "dann mach ich halt solange was anderes" keine Argumente für einen Flugmeister, sondern einfach nur "die Abfindung der Spieler, weil es eben schon immer so war". Für mich hört es sich bei manchen Spielern sogar so an, dass sie froh sind eine Pause aufgezwungen zu bekommen, damit sie noch die Zeit finden Alltagsdinge zu erledigen. Ich weiss nicht wie es bei Euch läuft, aber ich spring nicht sofort nach der Arbeit vor den PC und zock bis in die Nacht, bis ich dann endlich schlafen gehen kann. Wenn ich heim komme wird erstmal Haushalt gemacht, was gegessen und andere administrative Sachen (wie eben E-Mails etc.) und erst wenn alles erledigt ist, wird gespielt. Aber dann möchte ich auch wirklich NUR das tun.



Du interpretierst recht viel in das rein, was die anderen sagen. Erstaunlich, ja wirklich. Um ehrlich zu sein: Es ist ein blödes Thema und ehrlich gesagt spricht nicht viel dagegen. Und das was dagegen spricht, werden die jenigen die Teleporter fordern auch nie verstehen, weswegen ich es irgendwo als sinnlos erachte diese Diskussion überhaupt zu führen.

Siehst du, man könnte so vieles. Einen 2. Ruhestein einführen. Ruhestein an jedes Gasthaus binden. Wie hier gefordert wird teleporter einführen. 500% Mounts einführen. Dasselbe dann noch für das Wasser und die Luft. Man könnte auch das Laufen und Reppen nach Wipes wegnehmen. Es ist doch alles Zeit. Man könnte bei einer Quest auch gleich zum entsprechenden NPC oder zum entsprechenden Gebiet teleportiert werden. Wozu denn unnötig Laufen ?

Packt euch doch mal an den Kopf und schaut euch mal genau an was ihr hier wieder für einen Mist (aus Meiner Sicht) fordert. Solche Sachen gehören eben dazu. Das ist immerhin noch ein MMORPG mit einer gewaltigen Welt. Es soll nicht Sinn und Zweck sein das man sich ohne Sinn und Verstand quer durch das Universum teleportiert. Man soll in diese Welt eintauchen, diese Welt erlernen. Man soll spüren das Botengänge z.B. auch Notengänge sind und nicht "Ich klingel mal beim Nachbarn Gänge". Man soll fühlen wie groß diese Welt ist. Man soll sehen wie sie aussieht. Man soll froh darüber sein können, wenn man sie weitestgehenst bereist und erkundet hat.

Doch leider wird das ja immer mehr entfernt. Die Leute die damals zu Classic ihr erstes Epic Mount erhalten haben, werden noch am ehesten verstehen, was ich hier auszudrücken versuche. Es soll einfach ein episches gefühl hervorrufen wenn ich durch diese wundervolle gewaltige Welt namens Azeroth streife. Ich soll meine Anstrengungen spüren und auch die Niederlagen. Ich soll spüren wenn ich etwas erreicht habe und wenn ich etwas verloren habe.

Schritte wie diese Teleporter zielen genau in die gegengesetzte Richtung ab. Sie zerstören dieses Feeling. Viele werden das einfach nicht nachvollziehen können, aber würde so etwas kommen, würden sie es früher oder später auch bemerken. genauso wie jetzt plötzlich bemerkt wird das Epics nichts mehr wert sind.

Optional Flüge anzubieten ist ja dann wohl überhaupt keine Lösung. Es ist logisch das ich den Teleporter nehme wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu habe, aber das sollte eben nicht der Sinn dahinter sein.


----------



## Super PePe (19. März 2010)

Warum nimmt ein Teleporter dem Spiel soviel Atmosphäre? Und warum wehren sich einige vehement gegen diesen Gedanken? Klar man kann es sich leicht machen und sie als konservativ bezeichnen. Aber was spielen wir? Wir spielen nicht Welt der Klickkunst und auch nicht Welt der Beamkunst sondern Welt der Kriegskunst. Udn was gehört zu so einem Krieg? Einmal eine eingeschworene Truppe, Taktik und Bewegungsfreiraum sowie eine Gegend in der man diese Gruppe und die Taktik anwenden kann. Nicht nur in einem für sich abgeschlossenen System sondern Global. Erst diese Globalität gibt dem Ganzen den Reiz. Nun werden sich viele fragen was für ein Reiz und wozu braucht man ihn?

Dazu eine kleine Anekdote aus meinen Anfängen in WoW:

Mein kleiner Hexer und sein Kampfgefährte der Paladin stehen in Ratchet an der Bank. Es ist ein sonniger Tag im Brachland. Die Luft steht über dem Hafen und die Möwen singen ihr Lied. Diese Still wird durch einen Schrei des Greifen schlagartig unterbrochen. Ich und der Paladin drehen sich um und unsere Auge erblickt eine Totenkopf-Krieger der Allianz der gerade gelandet ist. Der Himmel verdunkelt sich. Ich blickt gen Himmel und da kommen sie. Zwei, drei, vier Kämpfer der Allianz setzen zum Landeanflug an. Es werden immer mehr und ich werde immer kleiner. Um uns baut sich eine riesige Streitmacht auf. Wir glotzen Baustein. Beeindruckt von diesem SChauspiel entscheiden wir uns nach Ogrimmar zu fliegen um die Horde zu warnen. Doch falsch gedacht. Eh wir den Flugmeister erreichen wird dieser von 5 Allianzlern zerlegt. 
Diese Demonstration von Macht und Kraft spornte uns an auch so "groß" zu werden mit unserer eigenen Streitmacht nach Hammerfall zu fliegen udn von dort den Marsch auf Ironforge zu starten. 

Das ist Atmosphäre. Das ist für mich World of Warcraft. Man muss nicht RP oder PvP spielen um das nachvollziehen zu können. Und klar wird in dem Raid kaum einer mitbekommen haben welchen Eindruck sie auf uns hinterließen. Mti dem Teleportern würdet ihr euch und euren Mit und Gegenspielern soviel nehmen, nur um der lieben Zeit wegen.

Das ist meine Meinung und darum wehre ich mich gegen so einen Gedanken. Der Flug gesehen als "Ruhe vor dem Sturm" - darum nutzen ihn viele zum chatten, klogehen oder Kühlschrankraiden - diese jedoch dann als Willenlos zu bezeichnen geht zu weit. Würde man sich beamen wäre es ein permanentes Gehetze. Den kaum einer hat die Kraft udn den Einfluss sich gegen eien Gruppe zu stellen . denn da heißt es entweder mit uns oder kick.

All das hier soll als Beispiel dienen. Es gibt soviel weiter Dinge die einfach dadurch verschwinden würden, nur um paar faulen Leuten ohne Fantasie eine abgespeckte Kost zu servieren, die sie fassen können (nicht das ich euch als fantasielos bezeichnen würde, aber habt irh wirklich den Gedanken zu ende gedacht oder war die Mutter des Gedanken die eigene Bequemlichkeit?) ..Darum ohne mich Jungs! Wer sich beamen will, soll starcraft spielen oder Raumschiff orion


----------



## Shaila (19. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Warum nimmt ein Teleporter dem Spiel soviel Atmosphäre? Und warum wehren sich einige vehement gegen diesen Gedanken? Klar man kann es sich leicht machen und sie als konservativ bezeichnen. Aber was spielen wir? Wir spielen nicht Welt der Klickkunst und auch nicht Welt der Beamkunst sondern Welt der Kriegskunst. Udn was gehört zu so einem Krieg? Einmal eine eingeschworene Truppe, Taktik und Bewegungsfreiraum sowie eine Gegend in der man diese Gruppe und die Taktik anwenden kann. Nicht nur in einem für sich abgeschlossenen System sondern Global. Erst diese Globalität gibt dem Ganzen den Reiz. Nun werden sich viele fragen was für ein Reiz und wozu braucht man ihn?
> 
> Dazu eine kleine Anekdote aus meinen Anfängen in WoW:
> 
> ...



So siehts aus, toller Beitrag.


----------



## Aki†A (19. März 2010)

Gondorylat schrieb:


> Flugmount



meinst du das flugmount das es seit bc gibt oder meinst du den ganz normalen greifen/windreiter??

ich nehme mal an du meinst den greifen da man in alt azeroth noch kein flugmount benutzen kann




ich persönlich benutzt die schon lang nich mehr wenn ich irgendwo hin will und dabei nich weg muss ... ich benutzt mein 280% flugmount und bin ( zumidnest nachm gefühl) schneller da als wenn ich von flugpunkt zu flugpunkt flieg 

zudem kann man dadurch ja auch speziell irgendwo hin und muss nich zu weit fliegen und dann zurück zu der stelle wo man hin möchte


generell find ich deine idee toll ... dann bräuchte man nich mehr solang wenn man ganz im norden is und ganz in den süden will^^


----------



## PumPam (19. März 2010)

mit cataclysm zu ändern wäre doof weil die alte welt ja kommplett verändert wird also hat man doch noch was zu gucken^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...]Und das was dagegen spricht, werden die jenigen die Teleporter fordern auch nie verstehen, weswegen ich es irgendwo als sinnlos erachte diese Diskussion überhaupt zu führen.[...]


Ganz toll... das könnte ich im Umkehrschluss genau so sagen. Denn scheinbar verstehst Du auch wirklich nicht, um was es mir konkret geht.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...]500% Mounts einführen. Dasselbe dann noch für das Wasser und die Luft. Man könnte auch das Laufen und Reppen nach Wipes wegnehmen. Es ist doch alles Zeit. Man könnte bei einer Quest auch gleich zum entsprechenden NPC oder zum entsprechenden Gebiet teleportiert werden. Wozu denn unnötig Laufen ?[...]


Nein, es ist eben nicht gleich alles "Zeit". Denn in den oben genannten Beispielen bin immer ich der Handelnde.
Mir geht es doch gar nicht darum, dass man sich hin und her "beamt". Mir geht es darum, dass Zeit, in der man nicht handeln kann, in Zeit umgewandelt wird, in der man selbst wieder der Handelnde ist.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Man soll in diese Welt eintauchen, diese Welt erlernen. Man soll spüren das Botengänge z.B. auch Notengänge sind und nicht "Ich klingel mal beim Nachbarn Gänge". Man soll fühlen wie groß diese Welt ist. Man soll sehen wie sie aussieht. Man soll froh darüber sein können, wenn man sie weitestgehenst bereist und erkundet hat.[...]


Und aus diesem Grund würde ich auch niemals sagen, dass die Flugmeister komplett gestrichen werden sollen. Ich rede von optionalen Portalmeistern, die man erst im Endlevel verwenden kann (oder Vergleichbares). Man taucht dann auch in die Welt ein.
Jedoch kann ich im Endgame einfach nicht mehr in diese Welt eintauchen, wenn es nur darum geht Marken von Bossen zu erhalten, die ich täglich einmal töte. Tut mir leid, aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist das Eintauchen in eine Welt mit oder ohne Flugmeister einfach nicht mehr richtig möglich.




Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Die Leute die damals zu Classic ihr erstes Epic Mount erhalten haben, werden noch am ehesten verstehen, was ich hier auszudrücken versuche. [...]


Und wieso verstehe ich Dich dann so schlecht? Du interpretierst wohl auch ganz schön viel in andere Leute rein, was? Ich weiss selbst was das für eine Arbeit, aber auch ein erfreuliches Gefühl war, als man endlich das epische Reittier erhalten hat. Ich wünsch mir auch wieder mehr solche Momente in WoW. Das bekommt Blizz aber mit Markenfarmen so nicht mehr hin. Jedoch gehen diese Momente auch nicht flöten, sollte man den Flugmeister durch ein Portmeister ergänzen.
Oder hast Du jedes Mal ein episches Gefühl, wenn Du nach 5 Minuten Flugstrecke endlich an Deinem Ziel angekommen bist?


Aber wisst ihr was? Ihr stellt mich hin als würde ich nicht verstehen um was es Euch geht. Schön! Hättet ihr meine vorherigen Beiträge gelesen, in denen ich selbst gesagt habe das Athmosphäre verloren geht, wäre Euch bewusst, dass ich Eure Problematik eigentlich verstehe. Jedoch kann man in manchen Bereichen sicherlich auch mal gewisse Fortschritte machen. Ich weiss, Veränderungen machen vielen Menschen Angst, aber im Nachhinein würde es keiner mehr zugeben. Ich kann Euch kein Classic-WoW mehr herzaubern. Und es wird sich sicher nie wieder in diese Richtung zurück entwickeln. Ich persönlich bin froh darüber, denn nicht alles was es in Classic gab war gut. Und nicht alles so wie es jetzt ist ist gut. Aus diesem Grund finde ich eine stetige Entwicklung bei MMOs eigentlich sehr wichtig. Manchmal geht diese Entwicklung auch Wege die einem selbst nicht so gefallen, würde die Entwicklung jedoch eines Tages ganz aufhören, würden die Spielerzahlen irgendwann recht rapide sinken. Denn dann würde es zu eintönig werden.


----------



## mendozino (19. März 2010)

Oh mein Gott. Sogar in einem Spiel soll alles immer schneller gehn. 
Ja wenn ich 13€ im Monat bezahle dann will ich auch meine Zeit nicht mit fliegen verplempern, ich würde also am liebsten auch nicht mehr gehen wollen, das dauert mir viel zu lange. Auf der Bank zum Briefkasten und wieder zurück, das ist ja ätzend. Jeder sollte einen Briefkasten haben, wie die Ingis aber bitte ohne CD.
Und die Bosse in den Inis halten ja auch nur auf. Warum kann man die nicht so einstellen dass sie nach dem ersten Schlag umfallen?
Trash bitte auch raus. Den Boss bitte direkt hinter dem Instanztor hinstellen, zwei Knöpfe anbauen, töten oder wipen auswählen damit es auch anspruchsvoll ist. Dann ginge das echt mal effektiv.
Und dann möchte ich auch nicht mehr so lang reden sondern ich möchte nur noch mit maximal drei Buchstaben Wörter bilden. z.B. lol, lfg UC, TB...ach so? das geht schon? 

Aber es gibt immer noch eine Menge zu verbessern. Wir gehen und reiten nicht mehr sondern tippen unser Ziel ein. Neben jedem NPC kann man landen und Questgeber haben links neben sich das benötigte Questitem. Nicht zu weit weg, wegen unnötiger Mausbewegung. Text will ich nicht lesen, also einfach einen schönene Rahmen wo die Belohnungen drin sind und gut.
Dadurch könnte sich Blizz auch die unnötige Landschaft sparen, die Chars müssen auch keine Animationen mehr können.
Vielleicht könnte man noch täglich ein Epic nach Wunsch zugeschickt bekommen und 2000...ach nein 3000 Gold damit man nicht mehr Gold farmen muss. 
Dann könnte ich online gehen, wär nach 5 Minuten fertig und hätte dann noch jede Menge Zeit. Dann porte ich mit einem Mount nach Wahl (alle Mounts gibts FFA da ja jeder die 13€ bezahlt hat) auf den Brunnen nach Dalaran, lass mir 10 Minuten huldigen damit mirs so richtig warm ums Herz wird.
Und last but not least ,die Preise im AH bestimmt jeder selber und es gibt dort alles.
Nur keine Atmosphäre aber dagegen bin ich eh immun.


----------



## Shaila (19. März 2010)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ganz toll... das könnte ich im Umkehrschluss genau so sagen. Denn scheinbar verstehst Du auch wirklich nicht, um was es mir konkret geht.



Da hast du wohl Recht.




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Nein, es ist eben nicht gleich alles "Zeit". Denn in den oben genannten Beispielen bin immer ich der Handelnde.
> Mir geht es doch gar nicht darum, dass man sich hin und her "beamt". Mir geht es darum, dass Zeit, in der man nicht handeln kann, in Zeit umgewandelt wird, in der man selbst wieder der Handelnde ist.



Was soll daran bitte ein großer Unterschied sein ? Ich weiss nicht genau worauf die damit hinauswillst ? Das man die Flugrouten selbst per Hand fliegen sollte ? Da sehe ich keinen Sinn dahinter. Ob ich nun der Handelnde bin oder nicht, so hängt es trotzdem mit der Atmosphäre zusammen. Und einen Greifen den ich gemietet habe, kann ich nunmal nicht selber fliegen.




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Und aus diesem Grund würde ich auch niemals sagen, dass die Flugmeister komplett gestrichen werden sollen. Ich rede von optionalen Portalmeistern, die man erst im Endlevel verwenden kann (oder Vergleichbares). Man taucht dann auch in die Welt ein.
> Jedoch kann ich im Endgame einfach nicht mehr in diese Welt eintauchen, wenn es nur darum geht Marken von Bossen zu erhalten, die ich täglich einmal töte. Tut mir leid, aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist das Eintauchen in eine Welt mit oder ohne Flugmeister einfach nicht mehr richtig möglich.



An dieser Stelle hast du den letzten Teil meines Beitrags wohl einfach ignoriert. Optionale Möglichkeiten wären absolut unaktzeptabel. Denn wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe den Teleporter oder das Flugmount zu nehmen, werde ich IMMER den Teleporter nehmen, ganz einfach weil es der einfachere Weg ist und wohl keiner den schwereren nimmt. Aber das ist ja auch nicht der Sinn dahinter wie ich schon schrieb. Wenn du auf 80 nicht mehr in der Lage bist, die Atmosphäre des Spieles zu genießen ist das dein Eigenverschulden. Jemand der nur blind Marken und Epicsen hinterherrennt, der ist auch nicht in der Lage Atmosphäre zu genießen.




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Und wieso verstehe ich Dich dann so schlecht? Du interpretierst wohl auch ganz schön viel in andere Leute rein, was? Ich weiss selbst was das für eine Arbeit, aber auch ein erfreuliches Gefühl war, als man endlich das epische Reittier erhalten hat. Ich wünsch mir auch wieder mehr solche Momente in WoW. Das bekommt Blizz aber mit Markenfarmen so nicht mehr hin. Jedoch gehen diese Momente auch nicht flöten, sollte man den Flugmeister durch ein Portmeister ergänzen.
> Oder hast Du jedes Mal ein episches Gefühl, wenn Du nach 5 Minuten Flugstrecke endlich an Deinem Ziel angekommen bist?



Nein, ich mache nur eine Feststellung. Das WOTLK Markensystem hat in der Tat auch meiner Meinung nach viel Feeling zerstört. Aber auch das gesamte Instanzenspielsystem mit Hardmodes und tausenden Version und Alles was dazugehört. Aber wenn es schon so ist, gerade dann muss man nicht trotzdem noch fordern, dass dieses Spiel an allen Ecken gekürzt wird.

Und diese Gefühle würden verschwinden, was auch du früher oder später feststellen würdest. Und ja, ich finde es immer wieder schön über die Welt drüber zu fliegen. Vielleicht kein episches gefühl, aber ich finde es entspannend und schön und es gehört für mich zum Spiel.




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Aber wisst ihr was? Ihr stellt mich hin als würde ich nicht verstehen um was es Euch geht. Schön! Hättet ihr meine vorherigen Beiträge gelesen, in denen ich selbst gesagt habe das Athmosphäre verloren geht, wäre Euch bewusst, dass ich Eure Problematik eigentlich verstehe. Jedoch kann man in manchen Bereichen sicherlich auch mal gewisse Fortschritte machen. Ich weiss, Veränderungen machen vielen Menschen Angst, aber im Nachhinein würde es keiner mehr zugeben. Ich kann Euch kein Classic-WoW mehr herzaubern. Und es wird sich sicher nie wieder in diese Richtung zurück entwickeln. Ich persönlich bin froh darüber, denn nicht alles was es in Classic gab war gut. Und nicht alles so wie es jetzt ist ist gut. Aus diesem Grund finde ich eine stetige Entwicklung bei MMOs eigentlich sehr wichtig. Manchmal geht diese Entwicklung auch Wege die einem selbst nicht so gefallen, würde die Entwicklung jedoch eines Tages ganz aufhören, würden die Spielerzahlen irgendwann recht rapide sinken. Denn dann würde es zu eintönig werden.



Wenn es doch aber so ist. Du stellst hier z.B. diese optionalmöglichkeit zur Diskussion. Allein das zeigt mir schon das du eben nicht verstehst um was es mir geht. Denn hättest du es verstanden wüsstest du das dieser Vorschlag totaler Schwachsinn ist, im Bezug auf das was ich zu sagen versuche. Veränderungen müssen nicht immer gut sein. in WOTLK wurde vieles als Fortschritt angepriesen und heute strömen die Kritikthreads aus dem Boden. Du kannst uns Classic sicher nicht zurück bringen und ich hoffe das auch Blizzard dies nicht tut, denn Classic stellte unmenschliche Zeitanforderungen. Wie kommst du darauf das ich ein Clasicfan bin ? Entwicklung ist in der Tat gut, aber solange ich meine Meinun darüber äußern darf, werde ich dies auch tun.


----------



## Crosis (19. März 2010)

mit cataclysm kann man eh auf eigenem flugmount rumfliegen daher werden flugmeister sinnlos, teleportmeister ebenso. von 1-60 wird das lvln sicher nochmal um 30% verkürzt so das man schon pro q fast ein lvl up hat und dann ist man eh net lang unterwegs in der alten welt zum lvln^^


----------



## Grobolus (19. März 2010)

Ich finde es ist schon soviel "style" verlorgengegangen, das man sich in Doungons porten kann, es mag zwar ab und zu nerfig sein, durch die gegend fliegen zu müssen, aber das macht eine "online-Welt" eben auch aus! Letztens beim twinken erst erlebt, manche wissen garnicht, wo die Inis sind, in welchen sie sich befinden, wenn sie sterben, befinden sie sich in einem unbekannten Gebiet ;-) 

Ein Verwandter von mir hat vor kurzen erst das WOW-Spielen begonnen und jetzt seinen ersten Charakter auf 80. Das Scharlachrote Kloster, Mauradon und überall gewessen, aber Tirisfall, Desolance -> ist das auch WOW?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...]Was soll daran bitte ein großer Unterschied sein ? Ich weiss nicht genau worauf die damit hinauswillst ? Das man die Flugrouten selbst per Hand fliegen sollte ? [...]


Nein, ich will darauf hinaus, dass man zu keiner Zeit einfach nur der "Zuschauer" sein sollte. Wenn ich das will, kann ich auch fernsehen. Ich möchte die Zeit in der man fliegt, lieber für etwas spielerisches verwenden.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle hast du den letzten Teil meines Beitrags wohl einfach ignoriert. Optionale Möglichkeiten wären absolut unaktzeptabel. [...] Jemand der nur blind Marken und Epicsen hinterherrennt, der ist auch nicht in der Lage Atmosphäre zu genießen.[...]


Nein, ich habe Deinen letzten Teil nicht ignoriert. Aber ich kann ihm halt auch einfach nicht zustimmen. Wenn Du denkst, dass optionale Möglichkeiten unakzeptabel sind, bitteschön. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass sie recht akzeptabel wären.
Mir ist schon klar, dass jemand der nur Marken hinterher rennt nicht in der Lage ist Atmosphäre zu geniessen. Einer der Gründe, wieso ich das auch nicht mache. Ich persönlich kann die Atmosphäre sehr wohl geniessen. Aber irgendwie nicht während eines Fluges der fremdgesteuert ist und man ihn schon zum tausendsten Mal gesehen hat.
Des Weiteren wird hier die ganze Zeit gesagt, dass man ja nicht verdonnert ist stur auf den Greifen zu schauen, sondern man kann sich dann schön Essen machen oder pinkeln gehen. Aber hey, dann kann mir doch keiner mit dem Argument kommen, dass durch fehlende Flugrouten die Atmosphäre zerstört wird, man bekommt sie beim pinkeln ja auch nicht mit. Das ist ja mein Problem, das ich bei dieser Diskussion habe. Wenn während den Flügen was aufregendes passieren würde und die Spieler sich die Flüge auch ansehen würde, dann könnte ich gegen das Argument nichts sagen. Da dies aber bei den meisten nicht der Fall ist, überzeugt mich das einfach nicht. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass einige hier einfach nur so stur eingefahren sind, weil in WoW so viel vereinfacht wurde und DADURCH auch Atmosphäre verloren ging, und nun vor jedem neuen "Vorschlag" Angst haben. Ich finde viele Dinge auch richtig blöd, aber ich kann es nicht ändern.
Beispielsweise finde ich dieses ganze Markensystem eigentlich ziemlichen Mist. Ich fände es schöner, wenn diese ganze Jagd nach besserer Ausrüstung schön in diversen Quests verpackt wäre. DAS würde Atmosphäre aufbauen. Aber sicher nicht ein 5 Minuten Flug zu einer tausendmal besuchten Ini, um sich seine paar Marken abzuholen. Ich hoffe ich konnte das jetzt verständlich erklären.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Und ja, ich finde es immer wieder schön über die Welt drüber zu fliegen. Vielleicht kein episches gefühl, aber ich finde es entspannend und schön und es gehört für mich zum Spiel.[...]


Also bist Du einer der 0,001% der Spieler, der sich den Flug wirklich jedes Mal ansieht, anstatt auf die Toilette zu gehen (oder sonst was)!?




Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Wenn es doch aber so ist. Du stellst hier z.B. diese optionalmöglichkeit zur Diskussion. Allein das zeigt mir schon das du eben nicht verstehst um was es mir geht. Denn hättest du es verstanden wüsstest du das dieser Vorschlag totaler Schwachsinn ist, im Bezug auf das was ich zu sagen versuche. Veränderungen müssen nicht immer gut sein. in WOTLK wurde vieles als Fortschritt angepriesen und heute strömen die Kritikthreads aus dem Boden.[...]


Sorry, ich versteh es wirklich nicht... beim besten Willen. Wieso ist es Schwachsinn im Bezug auf das was Du meinst?
Des Weiteren, ob nun Fortschritt angepriesen wurde oder nicht... Kritikthreads gab es, gibt es und wird es immer geben. Das liegt aber einfach dem zugrunde, dass man es einer grossen Ansammlung von Menschen nicht gleichzeitig Recht machen kann. Wenn dem so wäre, dann gäbe es auch im RL keine Auseinandersetzungen wegen Politik, Sport, Religion etc.
Zum Nörgeln gibt es vieles. Jedoch muss man bei einigen Menschen sogar aufpassen, wenn man sagt man findet etwas gut. Vor allem im Internet. Denn da wird man dann zu Tode geflamt. (Was ein Beispiel sein sollte, ohne Bezug auf diese Diskussion.)




Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie kommst du darauf das ich ein Clasicfan bin ? Entwicklung ist in der Tat gut, aber solange ich meine Meinun darüber äußern darf, werde ich dies auch tun.


Das mit dem Classic-Fan habe ich rein spekulativ angenommen, weil Du das Beispiel mit dem Epic Mount aus der Classic Zeit gebracht hast. Ich habe da aber nichts festgenagelt. Ich denke bei Dir sollte es nur als Beispiel dienen... bei mir jedoch auch und sollte eigentlich verallgemeinert gelten.
Und dass Du Deine Meinung äussedrst ist ja gut... das mache ich ja auch.


----------



## XRayFanatic (19. März 2010)

Vote for Teleport, bin das aus RoM gewöhnt und find das um Welten besser als das ewig lange fliegen über längst bekannte Gebiete. Davor sitzt eh solange keiner bei langen Routen sondern geht auf den Desktop oder mal kurz AFK. Von daher würd ich das ewige Fliegen nicht vermissen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gehix (19. März 2010)

Nervig?
Naja, geht. Gehört halt zum Spiel dazu. Mich persönlich stört das jetzt weniger.
Das man die Flugrouten vielleicht ein wenig überarbeiten könnte (wurde ja jetzt hier schön öfters angeschrieben), fände ich gar nicht so schlecht. Aber gut. Ich kann damit leben und habe mich über so Kleinigkeiten (ehrlich gesagt) noch nicht wirklich geärgert ^^


----------



## Shaila (19. März 2010)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Nein, ich will darauf hinaus, dass man zu keiner Zeit einfach nur der "Zuschauer" sein sollte. Wenn ich das will, kann ich auch fernsehen. Ich möchte die Zeit in der man fliegt, lieber für etwas spielerisches verwenden.



Aber was ist denn so schlimm mal 5 - 10 Minuten nur zu zu sehen ? Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich bringe jetzt hier mal das Wrathgate Video als Beispiel. Überspringst du das auch, weil es nicht spielerisch ist ? Es ist doch trotzdem schön anzusehen und man kann sich daran erfreuen. Selbiges beim Fliegen. Da kann man auch einfach mal gucken. Des Weiteren gibt es auch durchaus Sachen, die man während des Fliegens Ingame machen kann: Chatten, Inventar sortieren, Nächste Vorgehensweise planen oder sich sonst was durch den Kopf gehen lassen, was man als nächstes macht. Und ehe man sich versieht ist man auch schon gelandet.

In einer Sache muss ich dir allerdings Recht geben. Ich finde manche Flugrouten auch einfach unmöglich und auch einfach unlogisch. Es kann meiner Meinung nach nicht sein das man noch über halb Kalimdor fliegt, wenn der nächste Flugpunkt gegenüber ist. In dieser Hinsicht stimme ich also zu. Denn über zich Städte und Dörfer extra drüberfliegen, obwohl es auch rein logisch betrachtet nicht sein müsste, halte ich auch für unnötig.




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe Deinen letzten Teil nicht ignoriert. Aber ich kann ihm halt auch einfach nicht zustimmen. Wenn Du denkst, dass optionale Möglichkeiten unakzeptabel sind, bitteschön. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass sie recht akzeptabel wären.
> Mir ist schon klar, dass jemand der nur Marken hinterher rennt nicht in der Lage ist Atmosphäre zu geniessen. Einer der Gründe, wieso ich das auch nicht mache. Ich persönlich kann die Atmosphäre sehr wohl geniessen. Aber irgendwie nicht während eines Fluges der fremdgesteuert ist und man ihn schon zum tausendsten Mal gesehen hat.
> Des Weiteren wird hier die ganze Zeit gesagt, dass man ja nicht verdonnert ist stur auf den Greifen zu schauen, sondern man kann sich dann schön Essen machen oder pinkeln gehen. Aber hey, dann kann mir doch keiner mit dem Argument kommen, dass durch fehlende Flugrouten die Atmosphäre zerstört wird, man bekommt sie beim pinkeln ja auch nicht mit. Das ist ja mein Problem, das ich bei dieser Diskussion habe. Wenn während den Flügen was aufregendes passieren würde und die Spieler sich die Flüge auch ansehen würde, dann könnte ich gegen das Argument nichts sagen. Da dies aber bei den meisten nicht der Fall ist, überzeugt mich das einfach nicht. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass einige hier einfach nur so stur eingefahren sind, weil in WoW so viel vereinfacht wurde und DADURCH auch Atmosphäre verloren ging, und nun vor jedem neuen "Vorschlag" Angst haben. Ich finde viele Dinge auch richtig blöd, aber ich kann es nicht ändern.
> Beispielsweise finde ich dieses ganze Markensystem eigentlich ziemlichen Mist. Ich fände es schöner, wenn diese ganze Jagd nach besserer Ausrüstung schön in diversen Quests verpackt wäre. DAS würde Atmosphäre aufbauen. Aber sicher nicht ein 5 Minuten Flug zu einer tausendmal besuchten Ini, um sich seine paar Marken abzuholen. Ich hoffe ich konnte das jetzt verständlich erklären.



Du gehst hier garnicht auf meine Begründung ein. Du sagst einfach, dass sie für dich durchaus aktzeptabel wären. Aber sag mir bitte, wer würde dann noch die Flugrouten nutzen ? Niemand. Weil natürlich jeder den Teleporter bevorzugen würde. Auch ich. Da könnte man auch gleich die Flugmeister entfernen. Denn diese "optionale Lösung" ist im Grunde dasselbe wie der normale Vorschlag.

Oben habe ich dir noch andere Sachen genannt die man Ingame während des Fluges machen kann. Und ja, du hast tatsächlich Recht. Ich habe in gewisser Weise "Angst" vor solchen Veränderungen. Aber das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass ich jetzt schon weiss, was weitere Änderungen dieser Art aus dem Spiel machen würden. Ein Free MMO wie Metin 2 in dem das Niveau niedriger liegt, als bei einer Horde tollwütiger Affen. Sicher nicht durch so eine Änderung alleine, aber im Gesamtbild der Veränderungen.

Woher ich diese Behauptung nehme ? Bitte schau dir den Ton von Ende BC/Anfang WOTLK bis jetzt an und vergleiche den Ton dann mit Classic und BC. Dann wirst du verstehen, woher ich diese Behauptung nehme. Dieses Spiel hat es nicht nötig, so verkürzt und vereinfacht zu werden, dass selbst ein Blinder mit 2 linken Händen, alles hat.




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Also bist Du einer der 0,001% der Spieler, der sich den Flug wirklich jedes Mal ansieht, anstatt auf die Toilette zu gehen (oder sonst was)!?



So siehts wohl aus, ja.




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Sorry, ich versteh es wirklich nicht... beim besten Willen. Wieso ist es Schwachsinn im Bezug auf das was Du meinst?
> Des Weiteren, ob nun Fortschritt angepriesen wurde oder nicht... Kritikthreads gab es, gibt es und wird es immer geben. Das liegt aber einfach dem zugrunde, dass man es einer grossen Ansammlung von Menschen nicht gleichzeitig Recht machen kann. Wenn dem so wäre, dann gäbe es auch im RL keine Auseinandersetzungen wegen Politik, Sport, Religion etc.
> Zum Nörgeln gibt es vieles. Jedoch muss man bei einigen Menschen sogar aufpassen, wenn man sagt man findet etwas gut. Vor allem im Internet. Denn da wird man dann zu Tode geflamt. (Was ein Beispiel sein sollte, ohne Bezug auf diese Diskussion.)



Kritik, Flames und alles was es sonst noch gibt an schlechten Eigenschaften im Bezug auf WoW gab es immer. Du hast völlig Recht. Doch was du hier außer Acht lässt, ist die Anzahl dieser Kritik und die Vielfalt. Es gab immer Kritik, aber noch nie wurde soviel Unmut über ein Addon geäußert wie über WOTLK und das KANN nicht ohne Grund sein. Man kann es auch nicht allen Recht machen, aber man kann Mittelmaße finden und Kompromisse eingehen , sodass für jeden kein optimales aber ein aktzeptables Ergebnis entsteht.

Wieso es meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn ist, konntest du ja oben schon lesen.


----------



## Glohin (19. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Warum nimmt ein Teleporter dem Spiel soviel Atmosphäre? Und warum wehren sich einige vehement gegen diesen Gedanken? Klar man kann es sich leicht machen und sie als konservativ bezeichnen. Aber was spielen wir? Wir spielen nicht Welt der Klickkunst und auch nicht Welt der Beamkunst sondern Welt der Kriegskunst. Udn was gehört zu so einem Krieg? Einmal eine eingeschworene Truppe, Taktik und Bewegungsfreiraum sowie eine Gegend in der man diese Gruppe und die Taktik anwenden kann. Nicht nur in einem für sich abgeschlossenen System sondern Global. Erst diese Globalität gibt dem Ganzen den Reiz. Nun werden sich viele fragen was für ein Reiz und wozu braucht man ihn?
> 
> Dazu eine kleine Anekdote aus meinen Anfängen in WoW:
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschließen,super Beitrag!!!!
Ich kann mich auch noch an die alten Classic-Zeiten erinnern,da war das Reisen mit dem Flugmountsystem gar nicht so einfach.
Mann mußte von Flugpunkt zu Flugpunkt fliegen und jedesmal aufs neue bezahlen,das war schon nervend,aber besser als mit dem Tempo 60 Reitmount,da mann erst ab LVL60
und mit teuer Gold sich ein Elitereitmount mit Tempo 100 leisten konnte.
Auch heute,fünf Jahre später,fliege ich gerne über die alten Classic-Gegenden,alleine wegen der alten Zeiten,da kommen die schönsten Erinnerungen hoch.
Und deswegen auch meine Meinung,lasst bitte die alten Flugpunkte,ein paar zusätzliche wären ganz o.k.,vieleicht die Routen ein bisschen korrigieren,aber mehr auch nicht.
Ich denke mal,da werden mir mit Sicherheit einige der alten Veteranen recht geben.
Grüße Glohin


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn so schlimm mal 5 - 10 Minuten nur zu zu sehen ? Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich bringe jetzt hier mal das Wrathgate Video als Beispiel. Überspringst du das auch, weil es nicht spielerisch ist ?[...]


Ah, gutes Beispiel. Das kann ich Dir erklären, wo da bei mir der Unterschied liegt. Denn das Wrathgate Video finde ich überaus gut!
Nur macht es für mich einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob ich nun auf dem Flug warten muss oder mir eine Story-Zwischensequenz ansehe. Denn das Fliegen dauert vielleicht nur 5-10 Minuten, aber dafür muss man es häufig in Anspruch nehmen. Die Zwischensequenz sehe ich im Normalfall nur einmal. Beim Fliegen fliege ich immer und immer wieder über schon Altbekanntest, das mich auf Dauer einfach langweilt... nicht falsch verstehen, am Anfang fand ich das Fliegen echt super. Vor allem während der Levelphase, wenn man über höherstufige Gebiete geflogen ist und man gesehen hat, was einen irgendwann erwartet. Aber wenn man alles kennt ist es einfach nicht mehr spannend. Das ist auch bei der Zwischensequenz so. Die ist super! Aber würde ich sie mir bei jedem WoW Start ansehen müssen, würde es mich wohl auch immer mehr langweilen... bestes Beispiel: Das Vorevent von HdZ: Säuberung von Strat. Und... last but not least: Das Fliegen ist nicht storyrelevant. Die Zwischensequenz ist schon fast episch, sowas hätte ich mir schon in Classic gewünscht! Denn im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Spielern kenne und liebe ich die WarCraft Story. Aus diesem Grund ist mir Atmosphäre eigentlich auch sehr wichtig in diesem Spiel... das Fliegen gehört aber einfach aus genannten Gründen nicht dazu.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Ich finde manche Flugrouten auch einfach unmöglich und auch einfach unlogisch. Es kann meiner Meinung nach nicht sein das man noch über halb Kalimdor fliegt, wenn der nächste Flugpunkt gegenüber ist. In dieser Hinsicht stimme ich also zu. Denn über zich Städte und Dörfer extra drüberfliegen, obwohl es auch rein logisch betrachtet nicht sein müsste, halte ich auch für unnötig.[...]


So wie ich das einschätze, liegt hier der Hund in der Technik begraben. Die Flugwege sind abschnittsweise vorgegeben. Im Grunde genommen macht der Greife nichts anderes als ganz früher, wo man jede Zwischenstation einzeln anfliegen musste und zum nächsten Flugpunkt klicken musste. Nur entfällt nun das landen und weiterfliegen. Statt dessen reiht sich der Greife einfach in die nächste Zwischenstrecke ein. Aus diesem Grund werden manche Stationen erst mal "umflogen" bevor es weiter geht. Das nächste Problem, warum es nicht für jede Verbindung einen direkten Flugweg gibt, ist wegen der "Auslog-Problematik". Ich nenn das jetzt einfach mal so. Das bedeutet, wenn sich jemand während des Flugs ausloggt (oder einfach DC hat), dann landet er automatisch am nächsten Flugpunkt. Würden es nun direkte Strecken sein, dann könnte man das "ausnutzen". Zum Beispiel Flug Darnassus nach Gadgezan: Ich fliege in Darnassus los, logg mich aus und wieder ein... zack stehe ich in Tanaris (wenn es ein Direktflug wäre).
Das technische Problem hinter all dem ist mir nämlcih schon bewusst. Aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, das Blizz daran auf jeden Fall noch was dreht.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Aber sag mir bitte, wer würde dann noch die Flugrouten nutzen ? Niemand. Weil natürlich jeder den Teleporter bevorzugen würde. Auch ich. Da könnte man auch gleich die Flugmeister entfernen. [...]


Nein, man könnte ihn nicht entfernen, wenn diese Option nur den Maximallevlern zur Verfügung stehen würde. Alle darunter müssten fliegen. Selbstverständlich bin ich mir bewusst, dass keiner mehr auf Maximaler Stufe noch den Greifen verwenden würde. Selbst jemand, der eigentlich empfindet es geht Atmosphäre flöten... sagst Du ja selbst. Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig komisch.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Aber das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass ich jetzt schon weiss, was weitere Änderungen dieser Art aus dem Spiel machen würden. Ein Free MMO wie Metin 2 in dem das Niveau niedriger liegt, als bei einer Horde tollwütiger Affen. Sicher nicht durch so eine Änderung alleine, aber im Gesamtbild der Veränderungen.[...]


OK, ich verstehe Deine Angst schon, die selbe habe ich auch. Jedoch bezieht es sich bei mir eher auf spielrelevante Dinge... ich sag nur "bring the player not the class"... schlechteste Entscheidung Blizzards seit Firmengründen! Aber ich muss es hinnehmen. Jedoch diese Angst bei solchen Dingen wie wegfallenden Flugrouten zu haben, ist dann doch ein wenig übertrieben. Ich will ja nichts an der Spielbalance bzw. -mechanik ändern. Ich will nur ein Zeitfenster anders nutzen. Das heisst nicht, dass ich dadurch schneller an Epics rankommen will, sondern die Zeit einfach mit SpielAUFGABEN füllen würde.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Woher ich diese Behauptung nehme ? Bitte schau dir den Ton von Ende BC/Anfang WOTLK bis jetzt an und vergleiche den Ton dann mit Classic und BC. Dann wirst du verstehen, woher ich diese Behauptung nehme. Dieses Spiel hat es nicht nötig, so verkürzt und vereinfacht zu werden, dass selbst ein Blinder mit 2 linken Händen, alles hat.[...]





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Kritik, Flames und alles was es sonst noch gibt an schlechten Eigenschaften im Bezug auf WoW gab es immer. Du hast völlig Recht. Doch was du hier außer Acht lässt, ist die Anzahl dieser Kritik und die Vielfalt. Es gab immer Kritik, aber noch nie wurde soviel Unmut über ein Addon geäußert wie über WOTLK und das KANN nicht ohne Grund sein. Man kann es auch nicht allen Recht machen, aber man kann Mittelmaße finden und Kompromisse eingehen , sodass für jeden kein optimales aber ein aktzeptables Ergebnis entsteht.[...]


Das mit dem "schlechten Ton" oder dem Mehr an Beschwerden ist meines Erachtens immer schon ziemlich subjektiv gewesen. Auch ich empfinde, dass es immer schlimmer wird. Wenn man sich dann aber wirklich mal zurück besinnt, wird einem klar, dass früher genauso derb und häufig gejammert wurde wie heute. Das Problem momentan ist viel mehr, dass sich die Firmenstruktur Blizzards zu weit geändert hat, dass nun zu viele Kundenstimmen mit einfliessen. Ich bin realistisch... Blizzard ist ein kapitalistisches Unternehmen, welches zum Hauptziel eben Umsatz (bzw. Gewinn) hat. Wenn sie sehen, dass durch eine gewisse Strategie mehr Geld fliesst, werden sie diese auch weiter verfolgen oder vertiefen. Das stürzt WoW für manche "alte Hasen" in den Ruin, für viele Neuanfänger, Kiddies, Noobs, Casuals... nenn sie wie Du willst, ist es die Erfüllung eines Traums.


----------



## Shaila (19. März 2010)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ah, gutes Beispiel. Das kann ich Dir erklären, wo da bei mir der Unterschied liegt. Denn das Wrathgate Video finde ich überaus gut!
> Nur macht es für mich einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob ich nun auf dem Flug warten muss oder mir eine Story-Zwischensequenz ansehe. Denn das Fliegen dauert vielleicht nur 5-10 Minuten, aber dafür muss man es häufig in Anspruch nehmen. Die Zwischensequenz sehe ich im Normalfall nur einmal. Beim Fliegen fliege ich immer und immer wieder über schon Altbekanntest, das mich auf Dauer einfach langweilt... nicht falsch verstehen, am Anfang fand ich das Fliegen echt super. Vor allem während der Levelphase, wenn man über höherstufige Gebiete geflogen ist und man gesehen hat, was einen irgendwann erwartet. Aber wenn man alles kennt ist es einfach nicht mehr spannend. Das ist auch bei der Zwischensequenz so. Die ist super! Aber würde ich sie mir bei jedem WoW Start ansehen müssen, würde es mich wohl auch immer mehr langweilen... bestes Beispiel: Das Vorevent von HdZ: Säuberung von Strat. Und... last but not least: Das Fliegen ist nicht storyrelevant. Die Zwischensequenz ist schon fast episch, sowas hätte ich mir schon in Classic gewünscht! Denn im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Spielern kenne und liebe ich die WarCraft Story. Aus diesem Grund ist mir Atmosphäre eigentlich auch sehr wichtig in diesem Spiel... das Fliegen gehört aber einfach aus genannten Gründen nicht dazu.



Gut, du hast Recht, es ist in der Tat nicht Storyrelevant. Aber ich würde es schlicht weg schlimm finden, wenn alles nurnoch durch portale verbunden wäre. Ich kann mich damit nicht anfreunden. Für mich würde das das Spiel zerstören. Wo bleibt da noch der Spielspaß dahinter. Wenn man nichtmal mehr fliegen muss. Wenn einer weit laufen muss und ihn das eventuell annervt verstehe ich es noch irgendwo, aber beim Fliegen muss man doch nicht einmal etwas machen und man fliegt doch keine 10 Stunden. Ich kann es einfach nicht nach vollziehen. Das hätte doch keinerlei Feeling mehr, wenn ich in Dunkelküste in ein Portal reingehe und plötzlich stehe ich schneeumweht in Winterquell. Nein, ich finde das ist eine ganz grausige Vorstellung. So stark die Argumente auch sein mögen, dass es Zeit kostet oder was auch immer. Ich kann das für mich nicht aktzeptieren.

Ich bin höchstens für verkürzungen der Flugrouten. Möglicherweise auch ein minimaler Anstieg der Fluggeschwindigkeit, aber ganz entfernen ? SuperPePe hat das oben auch schon mal sehr gut zusammengefasst. Das Fliegen gehört eben dazu.




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> So wie ich das einschätze, liegt hier der Hund in der Technik begraben. Die Flugwege sind abschnittsweise vorgegeben. Im Grunde genommen macht der Greife nichts anderes als ganz früher, wo man jede Zwischenstation einzeln anfliegen musste und zum nächsten Flugpunkt klicken musste. Nur entfällt nun das landen und weiterfliegen. Statt dessen reiht sich der Greife einfach in die nächste Zwischenstrecke ein. Aus diesem Grund werden manche Stationen erst mal "umflogen" bevor es weiter geht. Das nächste Problem, warum es nicht für jede Verbindung einen direkten Flugweg gibt, ist wegen der "Auslog-Problematik". Ich nenn das jetzt einfach mal so. Das bedeutet, wenn sich jemand während des Flugs ausloggt (oder einfach DC hat), dann landet er automatisch am nächsten Flugpunkt. Würden es nun direkte Strecken sein, dann könnte man das "ausnutzen". Zum Beispiel Flug Darnassus nach Gadgezan: Ich fliege in Darnassus los, logg mich aus und wieder ein... zack stehe ich in Tanaris (wenn es ein Direktflug wäre).
> Das technische Problem hinter all dem ist mir nämlcih schon bewusst. Aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, das Blizz daran auf jeden Fall noch was dreht.



Wo der Fehler liegt ist mir im Grunde egal. Blizzard wird damit durchaus fertig werden können.




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Nein, man könnte ihn nicht entfernen, wenn diese Option nur den Maximallevlern zur Verfügung stehen würde. Alle darunter müssten fliegen. Selbstverständlich bin ich mir bewusst, dass keiner mehr auf Maximaler Stufe noch den Greifen verwenden würde. Selbst jemand, der eigentlich empfindet es geht Atmosphäre flöten... sagst Du ja selbst. Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig komisch.



Das ist nicht komisch. Das ist natürlich. Der Mensch nimmt immer den einfachsten Weg. Bzw. den effektivsten. Wenn es da und da die meisten Epics gibt, gehen auch alle hin. Ganz klares Ding. Deswegen soll sowas auch erst garnicht eingeführt werden. Denn das ist nicht der Sinn. Der Sinn ist, dass man dieses Spiel auch mal genießen soll und nicht von A nach B hetzen soll.




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> OK, ich verstehe Deine Angst schon, die selbe habe ich auch. Jedoch bezieht es sich bei mir eher auf spielrelevante Dinge... ich sag nur "bring the player not the class"... schlechteste Entscheidung Blizzards seit Firmengründen! Aber ich muss es hinnehmen. Jedoch diese Angst bei solchen Dingen wie wegfallenden Flugrouten zu haben, ist dann doch ein wenig übertrieben. Ich will ja nichts an der Spielbalance bzw. -mechanik ändern. Ich will nur ein Zeitfenster anders nutzen. Das heisst nicht, dass ich dadurch schneller an Epics rankommen will, sondern die Zeit einfach mit SpielAUFGABEN füllen würde.



Das zählt zu Spielaufgaben. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man sich so sehr an den 5 - 10 Minuten stören kann. Außerdem: Ein NPC neben einem Flugpunkt trägt dir auf, einem anderen NPC eine wichtige Nachricht zu überbringen. So, du würdest dann 3 Schritte nach links machen und ständest vor dem NPC. Sinn ?




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Das mit dem "schlechten Ton" oder dem Mehr an Beschwerden ist meines Erachtens immer schon ziemlich subjektiv gewesen. Auch ich empfinde, dass es immer schlimmer wird. Wenn man sich dann aber wirklich mal zurück besinnt, wird einem klar, dass früher genauso derb und häufig gejammert wurde wie heute. Das Problem momentan ist viel mehr, dass sich die Firmenstruktur Blizzards zu weit geändert hat, dass nun zu viele Kundenstimmen mit einfliessen. Ich bin realistisch... Blizzard ist ein kapitalistisches Unternehmen, welches zum Hauptziel eben Umsatz (bzw. Gewinn) hat. Wenn sie sehen, dass durch eine gewisse Strategie mehr Geld fliesst, werden sie diese auch weiter verfolgen oder vertiefen. Das stürzt WoW für manche "alte Hasen" in den Ruin, für viele Neuanfänger, Kiddies, Noobs, Casuals... nenn sie wie Du willst, ist es die Erfüllung eines Traums.



Es ist kein subjektiver Eindruck. Es ist eine Tatsache. Es hat mit Ende BC begonnen und dauert immer noch an. Aber das war zu erwarten wenn man die Kundengruppe wechselt und sich nurnoch auf eine Kundengruppe fixiert, weil diese die Größte bildet. Naja wäre ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Martok352 (22. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Luxus Flugmeister vollends zufrieden. Ich kann mich noch an das düstere Mittelalter erinnern, sprich Classic, als es nicht gereicht hat für den Flug von den Östlichen Pestländern nach Booty Bay einfach auf den entsprechenden Punkt zu klicken und sich dann für fünf Minuten anderweitig zu beschäftigen. Neeeihein.... damals musste man jeden Streckenpunkt seperat anfliegen, landen, den dortigen Flugmeister für das nächste Stück entlohnen und weiterreisen.
> 
> Pro Flugmeister. Neumodischen Teleportschnickschnack braucht es nicht. Das verkürzt das ohnehin schon reduzierte Spiel nochmals.



/sign
und außerdem... Tanaris kommt man von Dala aus...
Ewige Warte/Area52 als gobliningi auch nd schwer...
durch Nordend kommt man als ingi auch leicht... und die verschiedenen Hauptstädte sind durch Dala zu erreichen...
manche Klassen können sich in bestimmte Gebiete porten...
man kann sich nen persönlichen mage anschaffen, dann muss man den Ruhestein nichtmal in Dala haben...
usw^^


----------



## Lerua (22. März 2010)

Also ich würde das persönlich ganz nett finden.


----------



## Vannala (22. März 2010)

Mein Gott ist das krank!
Jetzt habe ich nur die erste Seite gelesen, das reicht aber völlig,damit mir die Tränen kommen! 
Beispiel:
"Neiiiiiinn, Flugmeister behalten , da kann man immer schön afk gehen!"

Seid ihr des Wahnsinns? Bindet euch das Spiel mitlerweile so krass,dass ihr nicht z.B. durchs Portal durchgehen (oder alternativ davor warten und dann durchgehen) könnt? 
Denkt mal bitte eine Minute drüber nach, ich bin entsetzt! "Suchtiger" und "nerdiger" gehts kaum noch.

Jede Verkürzung des Spielweges/Spielzeit ist ein Segen für jeden Spieler,damit er Zeit für mehr rl hat oder für die suchtis einen weiteren raid.


Edit:

PS: Blizz hat nicht verschiedene schnelle Reittiere eingeführt,damit jeder unterschiedlich schnell seine Ziele erreicht!!!!! Es soll einen möglichst lang spielen lassen! Wenns nach Blizz gehen würde, würde heute noch jeder zu Fuß laufen!


----------



## HMC-Pretender (22. März 2010)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Nein, es ist eben nicht gleich alles "Zeit". Denn in den oben genannten Beispielen bin immer ich der Handelnde.
> Mir geht es doch gar nicht darum, dass man sich hin und her "beamt". Mir geht es darum, dass Zeit, in der man nicht handeln kann, in Zeit umgewandelt wird, in der man selbst wieder der Handelnde ist.
> [...]
> 
> Jedoch kann ich im Endgame einfach nicht mehr in diese Welt eintauchen, wenn es nur darum geht Marken von Bossen zu erhalten, die ich täglich einmal töte. Tut mir leid, aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist das Eintauchen in eine Welt mit oder ohne Flugmeister einfach nicht mehr richtig möglich.



Eine Instanz einmal täglich leerzubomben, um die Marken abzugreifen ist nicht wirklich weniger passiv als ein Greifenflug. Der Ablauf ist genau festgelegt, das Ergebnis steht im voraus fest, nur muss ich dummerweise immer mal eine Taste drücken, damits weitergeht. Wer das eigentliche Spiel nur noch als Last empfindet, als Zeitverschwendung oder als notwendiges Übel, um etwas zu "erreichen" (wie ich das Wort liebe), der hat meiner Meinung nach das Ziel aus den Augen verloren und sollte mal ernsthaft über eine mehrwöchige Pause nachdenken.

Und zum Spiel gehört eben nicht nur das Einsammeln der Marken, da gehört auch der Bosskampf, das Vordringen durch dessen Dungeon, die Reise dorthin und das Mustern der Kampfgefährten (aka Gruppe zusammenstellen) dazu. Wer auf einem PvP-Server öfters mal Instanzen im Blackrock besucht hat, weiß, dass die Anreise oft das eigentliche Abenteuer war.

Wenn es nur darum geht Zeit zu sparen und alles möglichst bequem zu haben, dann kann man WoW auch auf eine Exeltabelle bzw. ein Stylesheet reduzieren, wo man einmal am Tag einen Button drückt damit sich dann irgendeinen Wert (z.B. [Marken: Anzahl] oder [Gearscore: Wert]) erhöht. Ich möchte es aber nicht möglichst zeitsparend und bequem haben. Ich möchte nicht, dass das Spiel mir alles gibt was ich will und sich vor mir auf die Knie wirft. Ich möchte Mühen auf mich nehmen müssen und dem Spiel meine Erfolge aus den gefletschten Zähen reißen müssen. Ich möchte das Gefühl haben zu einem gefährlichen, weit entfernten Ort zu reisen, an dem unausprechliche Schrecken lauern, und nicht mich in die Warteschlange der Geisterbahn auf dem Rummelplatz stellen. Wenn ein Ort nicht eine kleine Reise wert ist, was will ich dann dort?

Gut, man kann argumentieren, dass ein Greifenflug nicht dass eine und einzige Instrument der Immersion ist, nicht einmal das wichtigste. Aber es ist eben eines davon, dass ich nicht leichtfertig abservieren würde. Schon allein, dass ich Beim Questen immer mal spieler über mich weg fliegen sehe, trägt unheimlich zum Spielgefühl bei wie ich finde.


----------



## Tikume (23. März 2010)

Vannala schrieb:


> Seid ihr des Wahnsinns? Bindet euch das Spiel mitlerweile so krass,dass ihr nicht z.B. durchs Portal durchgehen (oder alternativ davor warten und dann durchgehen) könnt?
> Denkt mal bitte eine Minute drüber nach, ich bin entsetzt! "Suchtiger" und "nerdiger" gehts kaum noch.
> 
> Jede Verkürzung des Spielweges/Spielzeit ist ein Segen für jeden Spieler,damit er Zeit für mehr rl hat oder für die suchtis einen weiteren raid.



Mhm Schwachsinn? Wenn Du mehr Zeit fürs RL haben willst kündige dein Abo, der Greifenflug hat sicherlich den geringsten Anteil an der Nerd-Beschäftigung Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebula5 (23. März 2010)

Ich währe dafür das die einfach das tempo von den greifen ein bischen erhöhen und die strecken anpassen, das der nicht immer riesige umwege fliegt.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (23. März 2010)

Nebula5 schrieb:


> Ich währe dafür das die einfach das tempo von den greifen ein bischen erhöhen und die strecken anpassen, das der nicht immer riesige umwege fliegt.



Das ist sicher ein Kompromiss wo es wenig Widerspruch geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (23. März 2010)

Teleportmeister statt Flugmeister?
Klares Nein! dann besteht das Spiel ja nurnoch aus rumgeporte und marken farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (23. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Wo bleibt da noch der Spielspaß dahinter. Wenn man nichtmal mehr fliegen muss. Wenn einer weit laufen muss und ihn das eventuell annervt verstehe ich es noch irgendwo, aber beim Fliegen muss man doch nicht einmal etwas machen und man fliegt doch keine 10 Stunden.[...]


Gut, ich kann nicht verstehen, was ein Greifenflug mit Spielspass zu tun hat, da man während des Fluges ja nicht aktiv spielt. Wenn sich jemand aufregt, dass er weit laufen muss, ist er im falschen Spiel. Denn das finde ich widerum gut, zumindest dann, wenn zwischendurch auch mal was passiert. Und während dem Questen kommt man in genug Gebiete, die nicht immer einen "sicheren" Weg durchs Gelände bieten. DAS finde ich toll... da sowas aber während eines Fluges nicht passieren kann, kommt da nicht wirklich Spielspass bei mir auf.
Ausserdem fliegt man natürlich nicht 10 Stunden am Stück, aber im Verlaufe einer "Session" kommen sicherlich einige Minuten zusammen.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...]Ich kann es einfach nicht nach vollziehen. Das hätte doch keinerlei Feeling mehr, wenn ich in Dunkelküste in ein Portal reingehe und plötzlich stehe ich schneeumweht in Winterquell. [...]


Das ist eben das Problem mit der Atmosphäre, dem ich mir sehrwohl bewusst bin. Das ist auch einer der Punkte der selbst bei mir GEGEN Teleportmeister sprechen würde.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Ich bin höchstens für verkürzungen der Flugrouten. Möglicherweise auch ein minimaler Anstieg der Fluggeschwindigkeit [...]


Also ich denke, DAS ist das mindeste, was Blizz tun sollte. Die momentan dümmlichen Routen sind meines Erachtens auch nicht unbedingt förderlich für eine gute Atmosphäre und ein wenig schnellere Greifen würden hier sicherlich auch keinen Abbruch machen.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Das zählt zu Spielaufgaben. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man sich so sehr an den 5 - 10 Minuten stören kann. Außerdem: Ein NPC neben einem Flugpunkt trägt dir auf, einem anderen NPC eine wichtige Nachricht zu überbringen. So, du würdest dann 3 Schritte nach links machen und ständest vor dem NPC. Sinn ? [...]


Versteh mich nicht falsch... ich "störe" mich ja nicht extrem an der Flugdauer. Ich empfände es einfach als Verbesserung, wenn diese wegfallen würden.
Und bezüglich der Nachrichtenüberbringung: Das bezieht sich ja auf die Levelphase. Und zu dieser Zeit sollten die Teleportmeister meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Ansonsten wäre es wirklich witzlos.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Es ist kein subjektiver Eindruck. Es ist eine Tatsache. Es hat mit Ende BC begonnen und dauert immer noch an.[...]


Huch... woher weisst Du, dass es Tatsache ist? Gibt's da auch Quellen dazu?
Tut mir leid, aber für mich ist und bleibt das rein ein subjektiver Eindruck. Ausserdem darf man ja nicht vergessen, dass zwischen Classic und WotLK einige neue Spieler dazu gekommen sind. Selbstverständlich erhöht sich dann die Kundenresonanz. Aber das darf man nicht mit "mehr" Gejammer verwechseln. Denn relativ gesehen hält sich das sicherlich die Waage.





HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> [...] Wenn es nur darum geht Zeit zu sparen und alles möglichst bequem zu haben, dann kann man WoW auch auf eine Exeltabelle bzw. ein Stylesheet reduzieren, wo man einmal am Tag einen Button drückt damit sich dann irgendeinen Wert (z.B. [Marken: Anzahl] oder [Gearscore: Wert]) erhöht. Ich möchte es aber nicht möglichst zeitsparend und bequem haben. Ich möchte nicht, dass das Spiel mir alles gibt was ich will und sich vor mir auf die Knie wirft. Ich möchte Mühen auf mich nehmen müssen und dem Spiel meine Erfolge aus den gefletschten Zähen reißen müssen. Ich möchte das Gefühl haben zu einem gefährlichen, weit entfernten Ort zu reisen, an dem unausprechliche Schrecken lauern, und nicht mich in die Warteschlange der Geisterbahn auf dem Rummelplatz stellen. Wenn ein Ort nicht eine kleine Reise wert ist, was will ich dann dort?[...]


Sorry, tut mir leid. Aber auf dieser Basis diskutiere ich jetzt eh nicht mehr weiter. Wenn man sofort alles so übertreibt und mir damit eigentlich die Worte im Mund umdreht... Ich rede hier davon, dass man die Flugzeit durch eigenes spielerisches Handeln ersetzen könnte und plötzlich wird mir "vorgeworfen" WoW am liebsten nur noch als Excelsheet vor mir zu haben, um meinen GS zu erhöhen... was soll ich dann noch gross argumentieren, wenn man mir noch nichtmal zuhört? Aber weisst Du was, ich lass es bleiben... Entschuldigung, dass ich meine Meinung gesagt habe. Ihr könnt ja gerne alleine weiter diskutieren... und am besten nutzt ihr dafür die Zeit, während ihr /afk auf dem Greifen irgendwo hin fliegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (23. März 2010)

Leider konnte mir immernoch keiner der Teleporterfreunde erklären wie man Zeit spart (das Hauptargument)... ich würde das so gerne wissen. weil dann kann ich die Zeit an andere Stelle wieder ausgeben


----------



## The-Quila (23. März 2010)

und damit das WELT-gefühl endgültig aus der WORLD of warcraft verbannen?


----------



## No_ones (23. März 2010)

also teleporter fände ich persöhnlich scheiße ^^ aber ich fände so goblin kanonen einfach nur geil...
[geld zahlen --- einsteigen ---bääÄÄmmmM --- fliegt man zum gewünschten ort mit etwas speed ;DD )


----------



## HMC-Pretender (23. März 2010)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ich rede hier davon, dass man die Flugzeit durch eigenes spielerisches Handeln ersetzen könnte und plötzlich wird mir "vorgeworfen" WoW am liebsten nur noch als Excelsheet vor mir zu haben, um meinen GS zu erhöhen... was soll ich dann noch gross argumentieren, wenn man mir noch nichtmal zuhört? Aber weisst Du was, ich lass es bleiben... Entschuldigung, dass ich meine Meinung gesagt habe.



Kein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ist das übertrieben, aber auch gar nicht mehr soviel übertrieben. Wenn nun schon drüber diskutiert wird das Auktionshaus ohne Einloggen übers i-phone zu bedienen, wirkt das plötzlich gar nicht mehr so weit weg.

Vielleicht war mein Beispiel auch ein bisschen zu abstrakt. Ich versuchs mal mit dem populären Restaurant-Vergleich: Man kann etwas essen aus Notwendigkeit, mit dem Ziel einfach satt zu werden oder aber man sieht das essen als gesellschaftliches Ereignis und will es vor allem genießen (und eher nebenbei satt werden). Wer nur satt werden will, der braucht keine Bedienung, kein Kerzenlicht, keine Gespräche nach dem Essen, der ist am zufriedensten, wenn er sich schnell was warem reinstopfen kann. Der geht dann zum Beispiel zu McDonalds und schiebt sich hastig einen Hamburger rein.

Auf Spiel übertragen wäre dass dann der Spieler, der sich schnell zur Inze portet, durchruscht seine Marken mitnimmt (satt ist) und dann endlich Zeit hat was Angenehmens zu machen. Der Entscheidende Unterschied ist nur: während jeder essen muss, ist niemand gezwungen 13 Euro im Monat zu bezahlen um Marken farmen zu müssen. Ich jedenfalls zahle um etwas genießen zu können. Ich finde es gut, in WoW eine Welt zu haben, wo ich nicht an jede Location springen kann, sondern eine die wie eine echte Welt über Ausdehnung verfügt und bereist wird. Der Map-Travel bei Guild Wars ist kein Feature sondern das Fehlen eines Features, nämlich einer durchdachten, sorgfältig designten, offenen Spielwelt. Darum kostet Guild Wars auch keine Gebühr, eben weil solche Dinge fehlen, für die ein Gamer bereit wäre Gebühren zu zahlen.


----------



## XBroganX (23. März 2010)

Auf GAR KEINEN Fall Teleportgedöns einführen!
In Guildwars gabs das schon udn es war für die atmosphäre einfach grauenhaft... Schnellreisesysteme àla teleport passt nicht in WoW. Auch wenn Mages Portale stellen können und es nen Ruhestein gibt, so passt beides noch ins Spiel. Teleportmeister an jeder Ecke würden imo die Stimmung extrem versauen...


----------



## Shaila (23. März 2010)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Gut, ich kann nicht verstehen, was ein Greifenflug mit Spielspass zu tun hat, da man während des Fluges ja nicht aktiv spielt. Wenn sich jemand aufregt, dass er weit laufen muss, ist er im falschen Spiel. Denn das finde ich widerum gut, zumindest dann, wenn zwischendurch auch mal was passiert. Und während dem Questen kommt man in genug Gebiete, die nicht immer einen "sicheren" Weg durchs Gelände bieten. DAS finde ich toll... da sowas aber während eines Fluges nicht passieren kann, kommt da nicht wirklich Spielspass bei mir auf.
> Ausserdem fliegt man natürlich nicht 10 Stunden am Stück, aber im Verlaufe einer "Session" kommen sicherlich einige Minuten zusammen.



Hier sind wir wahrscheinlich an einen Punkt angelangt, wo die Meinungen beachtlich auseinander gehen. Für den Einen gehört es ganz einfach dazu, die Flugrouten zu benutzen und die Welt somit zu fühlen und zu erleben. Sei es während der Levelphase oder im End Game. Jemand brachte hier ein sehr gutes Beispiel mit dem Essen. Man kann nur zum Nutzen essen wie ein Tier, oder man kann es genießen und sich daran erfreuen. Und so geht es mir mit WoW auch. Für mich gehört es dazu mich an der Vielfalt dieser Welt zu erfreuen. Und ich sehe es auch nicht als Zeitraub an wenn ich fliege, denn irgendwie muss mein Charakter ja auch hinreisen und diese Reise sollte auch spürbar sein.

Jetzt wirst du wieder das Argument bringen, dass man es aber selber beeinflussen können sollte. Da kann ich dir aber gleich sagen, dass dann die Kritikthreads aus dem Boden spriesen würden wie Gras. Und wieso sollte man überall hinlaufen/fliegen, wenn die Möglichkeit dieser Tiere besteht, die Allianz und Horde seit jeher treu ergeben sind ? Und wenn ich einen Greif MIETE, dann gehört er nicht mir und ich muss mich darauf verlassen können, dass er mich dahin befördert wo ich hinwill.



Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem mit der Atmosphäre, dem ich mir sehrwohl bewusst bin. Das ist auch einer der Punkte der selbst bei mir GEGEN Teleportmeister sprechen würde.



Es gibt aber keine Alternative. Jegliche Einführungen solcher Änderungen führt unweigerlich zur Zerstörung dieser Atmosphäre, egal ob optional oder nicht. Das muss dir doch klar sein.




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch... ich "störe" mich ja nicht extrem an der Flugdauer. Ich empfände es einfach als Verbesserung, wenn diese wegfallen würden.
> Und bezüglich der Nachrichtenüberbringung: Das bezieht sich ja auf die Levelphase. Und zu dieser Zeit sollten die Teleportmeister meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Ansonsten wäre es wirklich witzlos.



Aber wenn sie wegfallen würden, würde dies die Atmosphäre zerstören, die ja auch scheinbar dir wichtig ist. Das passt bei dir überhaupt nicht zusammen finde ich. Zum einen forderst du solche Änderungen, willst aber dennoch Atmosphäre haben. Dies kann nicht Funktionieren. Das ist wie wenn ich Brot aus Nichts erschaffen würde. Auch eine optionale Möglichkeit würde dies nicht verhindern.




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Huch... woher weisst Du, dass es Tatsache ist? Gibt's da auch Quellen dazu?
> Tut mir leid, aber für mich ist und bleibt das rein ein subjektiver Eindruck. Ausserdem darf man ja nicht vergessen, dass zwischen Classic und WotLK einige neue Spieler dazu gekommen sind. Selbstverständlich erhöht sich dann die Kundenresonanz. Aber das darf man nicht mit "mehr" Gejammer verwechseln. Denn relativ gesehen hält sich das sicherlich die Waage.



Schaut dir die Foren während WOTLK an und vergleiche sie mit Classic und BC und erzähl mir dann was du feststellst. Ich bin mir bei dieser Sache so totsicher, wie ich mir Sicher bin das Morgen Mittwoch ist.




Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Sorry, tut mir leid. Aber auf dieser Basis diskutiere ich jetzt eh nicht mehr weiter. Wenn man sofort alles so übertreibt und mir damit eigentlich die Worte im Mund umdreht... Ich rede hier davon, dass man die Flugzeit durch eigenes spielerisches Handeln ersetzen könnte und plötzlich wird mir "vorgeworfen" WoW am liebsten nur noch als Excelsheet vor mir zu haben, um meinen GS zu erhöhen... was soll ich dann noch gross argumentieren, wenn man mir noch nichtmal zuhört? Aber weisst Du was, ich lass es bleiben... Entschuldigung, dass ich meine Meinung gesagt habe. Ihr könnt ja gerne alleine weiter diskutieren... und am besten nutzt ihr dafür die Zeit, während ihr /afk auf dem Greifen irgendwo hin fliegt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man muss sich hier daran gewöhnen, dass einem die Wörter im Mund rumgedreht werden. Das musste ich schon 1 - 2 Mal erleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerbub (23. März 2010)

Finde ich an sich eine gute Idee.

Nur sollte das Porten, wie schon geschrieben erst ab 80 verfügbar sein, und alternativ sollten die Flugrouten trotzdem bestehen bleiben. Nur grössere Städte sollten angeportet werden können.

Vorteil:
- Schneller Bewegen in der Welt
- Die Welt muss/darf Trotzdem noch angeschaut werden bis lvl 80-85
- Magier können einen mit Portalen nicht mehr über den Tisch ziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Wenn wer die Flugzeit braucht um afk zu gehn kann er das auch in der Stadt machen.

Nachteil:
- Fällt mir nix ein

-----------------------------
Alternativ könnte man das Fliegen beibelassen, aber modifizieren. Für Leute welche die Welt kennen ist diese Fliegerei doch langweilig. Wie wäre es wenn man mehr Sachen während des Fliegens machen kann. Iwas mit den Berufen vielleicht wo man keinen Amboss etc. braucht oder so.


----------

